# Project KAPROS - IKEA Galant PC Desk Mod!!!



## Psycho666

subbed for sure








i love desk-builds


----------



## ginger_nuts

I love the idea







and the wife loves IKEA.

You make me think I may have a new job on my hands









Subbed as well.


----------



## amigo092

This looks very promising.









Subbed!


----------



## Jimbags

looks bloody awesome suBBBBBBBBB D, cant wait for some nice pics


----------



## derickwm

Nooooice looking forward to this


----------



## pioneerisloud

You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.







Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).


this is an awesome idea







gonna do a full desk build one day when i can afford it


----------



## superj1977

Subbed,love to see this happen








Is that the desk you have allready?


----------



## chrisguitar

Subbed, so want to see this.


----------



## geovas77

nice one, subbed for awesomeness


----------



## General_Jaja

This is going to be amazing!


----------



## Bloonhan

Subbed. looks awesome, and i r want!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).


Just what I was thinking! Well, maybe I didn't exactly think about 8ohm amp, but still








Subbed!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking! Well, maybe I didn't exactly think about 8ohm amp, but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!
Click to expand...

Well, you'd need an 8ohm amp to power home speakers. I suppose he COULD mount car component speakers inside the desk, but I'd be afraid of the enclosure not turning out right, plus there's also issues with power trying to run a car amplifier properly. Home bookshelfs would be the way to go, with an 8ohm amp if he wants to get good sound. The head unit would just be there to control everything, and give him an added CD player when his rig is off, or radio, or iPod hookup, whatever.


----------



## CiBi

subbed, looks cool


----------



## CJRhoades

Definitely subbed. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Subbed


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Subbed!

I just bought the same table with T-legs and the half-round extender for the small end.
Though I'm not gonna mod it like this, it's still gonna be cool to see what you do to it


----------



## axipher

Looks like it's going to be a pretty amazing build, I'm definitely looking forward to seeing this project progress


----------



## Methos07

I was hoping this was a gem from weeks ago that I had missed. Damn, now I have to eagerly wait for updates...


----------



## seabiscuit68

Are you using MDF for the top/side wood pieces and plexi glass for the transparent areas?


----------



## Kaxtos

That is a good idea.. i will need to think it over because my project is already huge and i don't want to make it any bigger, but thanks for the input it could be useful.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).


That is a good idea.. i will need to think it over because my project is already huge and i don't want to make it any bigger, but thanks for the input it could be useful.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Subbed,love to see this happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the desk you have allready?


Yeap, i bought the desk about 3 years ago, and its time to start Modding on it !!!!!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I love the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the wife loves IKEA.
> You make me think I may have a new job on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Are you using MDF for the top/side wood pieces and plexi glass for the transparent areas?


All the desk will be done with MDF ,replacing the wood i already have on the desk, because of two reasons.

1) Its a bit scratched , opportunity to make all the desk new
2) Don't know if i can get the same color for the bottom and top part, so don't want to risk it, so doing all desk..

Actually its not Plexi glass, that was first idea as well. I found some1 that can do it for me with glass, a bit costly but i think its worth it


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Can't wait for pics, love these kind of builds!


----------



## SmasherBasher

This will be a gem. Assuming it gets completed. I've seen too many desk mods begin and not finish. Some manage to finish and are fantastic, while others finish and leave quite a bit to be desired. Hopefully, this falls in the first category. Looks solid so far. Have you done any renders?


----------



## R4V3N

Subbed! Looking forward to this one


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> This will be a gem. Assuming it gets completed. I've seen too many desk mods begin and not finish. Some manage to finish and are fantastic, while others finish and leave quite a bit to be desired. Hopefully, this falls in the first category. Looks solid so far. Have you done any renders?


That its going to be completed that for sure, all ready got most of the materials, i haven't spent 300 euro just for nothing and still spending








The project should be finished in about 2-3 Weeks , it may fall of track a bit because i love perfecting details, because its detail that make one project a success

PS. What do u mean by renders. Sorry English is not my first language


----------



## tsukai

This looks exciting, definately subbed


----------



## Kaxtos

Added a few Pictures of my first day, will continue on the weekend. Will update when i get more work done


----------



## R4Z0R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).


Trust pioneer to bring up car stereos







Still, thats a brilliant idea. Wake up the neighbors at 3am in the morning with your speakers on full blast while playing BF3







I cant wait to see the desk build take shape. Are you going to use glass or acrylic? Im suggesting glass for a desk build because it scratches less easier.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4Z0R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You know, while you're in there, you could mod a car stereo head unit in there. Pair that up with an 8ohm amp for power, and some nice bookshelf speakers sitting beside those monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a powered sub too, and let the car stereo handle all of it (using your PC as input mind you).
> 
> 
> 
> Trust pioneer to bring up car stereos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, thats a brilliant idea. Wake up the neighbors at 3am in the morning with your speakers on full blast while playing BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see the desk build take shape. Are you going to use glass or acrylic? Im suggesting glass for a desk build because it scratches less easier.
Click to expand...

Well, my thoughts were to use a car head unit (as its 12v DC, same as a computer.....), but only use it as a source basically. You'd have to use home amplifiers of some type to drive the speakers, be them mini T amps, or a seperate receiver somewhere (T amps would be best, and cheaper, since the car head unit is already there). Powered subwoofers are already amped, so that's not a problem. He'd just need a T amp ($90 for a good one, or $30 ish for an okay one), and some bookshelf speakers. Add a powered sub, and bam, great setup, that he can use with his computer on or off.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4Z0R*
> 
> Trust pioneer to bring up car stereos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, thats a brilliant idea. Wake up the neighbors at 3am in the morning with your speakers on full blast while playing BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see the desk build take shape. Are you going to use glass or acrylic? Im suggesting glass for a desk build because it scratches less easier.


I was going to go with glass until yesterday, but the guy that does the glass said that he cannot do the curve that i want.The curve that he showed me was way to small and would change the whole idea and concept of the desk, so going back to acrylic that can be molded any way i want.


----------



## Kaxtos

Added a few ideas to my initial threat (scroll down a bit) with hot swap trays, to be easier to take out disks..Also changes the left side curve from wood to plexi glass.....Tell me what you guys think..


----------



## rafety58

I cant wait to see this mod completed, sub'ed


----------



## Jimbags

you should have a heap of exhaust fans rear mounted in the mobo part one intake doesnt seem sufficient, and maybe seperate spot for psu unless u want it on display


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> you should have a heap of exhaust fans rear mounted in the mobo part one intake doesnt seem sufficient, and maybe seperate spot for psu unless u want it on display


Absolutely agree







In the picture you can only see 1 fan but all together i have 4 large fans (2 x 23cm and 2x18 cm) and a few small fans that am still thinking were to put them.


----------



## Saucee

That's crazy, I wish I had enough room to do that. Deff subbed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> you should have a heap of exhaust fans rear mounted in the mobo part one intake doesnt seem sufficient, and maybe seperate spot for psu unless u want it on display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture you can only see 1 fan but all together i have 4 large fans (2 x 23cm and 2x18 cm) and a few small fans that am still thinking were to put them.
Click to expand...

Looking great, I love the idea.

Is this being water-cooled? Either way, with only 4 fans, I'm a little weary that there might not be enough airflow to cool the motherboard VRM's. Just something to keep in mind I guess.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looking great, I love the idea.
> Is this being water-cooled? Either way, with only 4 fans, I'm a little weary that there might not be enough airflow to cool the motherboard VRM's. Just something to keep in mind I guess.


Was thinking about water cooling, but not yet because of the cost,, it will in the future, but not right away...4-5 months

So you think ill have a problem with temperatures???


----------



## motorsportcfd

I like the build, the design looks great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Was thinking about water cooling, but not yet because of the cost,, it will in the future, but not right away...4-5 months
> So you think ill have a problem with temperatures???


If you're sticking with air cooling, I'd add several more fans. The air flow looks quite restrictive. How big are the fans, and how many CFM do they push?


----------



## axipher

Well If you'll be orientation the motherboard as you have it in your concept design, you would need to place an air cooler blowing from the top of the motherboard towards the PCIe slots which would essentially be blowing hot air from your CPU directly onto the back of your graphics cards and would provide next to no airflow across the passive heat sinks on the VRM's.

Placing a CPU cooler blowing air any other way would defeat the airflow pattern you have come up with.

One solution is to continue with the current setup, and you could possibly look in to using a RAM cooler like I did on my build (see picture below) to cool the VRM's. I was fine using a 212+ cooler that blew air across the VRM's but with my H100 there was virtually no airflow and my VRM's were getting hot enough to throttle the CPU down.

Now if your build is anything other then Bulldozer, you shouldn't have to worry too much about the throttling problem, but the extra heat is still not good. That's just my opinion of course so anyone else can feel free to chime in as well


----------



## Aparition

I think you will need the middle inner fans to be 100+ CFM if you are only having 2.
Maybe something like this?

Silverstone_Air_Penetrator_AP181_180_x_180_x_32mm_Fan
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11260/fan-720/Silverstone_Air_Penetrator_AP181_180_x_180_x_32mm_Fan_-_SST-AP181.html?tl=g36c435s1105


----------



## ericld

One possible thought for a fan, would be to use a single blower type fan that uses its own power. You would get much greater CFM/Pressure, and could control the amount of air flow.

http://www.oregongardener.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=120&products_id=5755

You could mount this inside the top, with the exhaust blowing down under the desk. Then, cut out your intakes where you want air flow directed over components. You could even use filters on the intakes. At slower rpm's, it should be fairly quiet, yet still give you good air flow. Later, you could add rads to the intakes for water cooling.


----------



## Blizlake

Regular fans ought to do just fine as long as you get enough CFM off of 'em. A big intake and some 120mm fans inside directing the airflow. Also you should have some cuts along the way to offer the air an route to escape on the way to the exhaust (helps airflow)


----------



## iXDefcon794Xi

You sir are my idol lol. Great Mod


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorsportcfd*
> 
> I like the build, the design looks great.
> If you're sticking with air cooling, I'd add several more fans. The air flow looks quite restrictive. How big are the fans, and how many CFM do they push?


You can check my fans here:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14445/fan-935/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_230mm_Fan_-_Blue_LED_BFF-LPRO-23030B-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1394

CFM: about 156


----------



## Papas

Really nice idea. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## StormX2

Nice Mock up , I like the design and the idea behind this, really do!

I would like to make the suggestion, the Enclosure Box should be Raised Above Table, meaning, Do not mount the Mohterboard to the Same slab of Table that you rest your hands, keyboard mouse and possibly drinks on.

Reason why, is if you DO have a spill on the Table portion, there is No way the Liquid will make it to the Mobo.

Just a little extra caution , so again, my suggestion, is to have a seperate Riser Wood piece to set it higher than the actual Table.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Nice Mock up , I like the design and the idea behind this, really do!
> I would like to make the suggestion, the Enclosure Box should be Raised Above Table, meaning, Do not mount the Mohterboard to the Same slab of Table that you rest your hands, keyboard mouse and possibly drinks on.
> Reason why, is if you DO have a spill on the Table portion, there is No way the Liquid will make it to the Mobo.
> Just a little extra caution , so again, my suggestion, is to have a seperate Riser Wood piece to set it higher than the actual Table.


hmmmmm... i do spill my coffee,,,never thought of that







thanks


----------



## Jimbags

i know cfm is definetly important in your build but you should also concentrate on how straight the air is pushed, ive seen a video oof some silverstone airpenetrators that is a good example of wat i mean, althohg ur structure should direct airflow ok???
this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i know cfm is definetly important in your build but you should also concentrate on how straight the air is pushed, ive seen a video oof some silverstone airpenetrators that is a good example of wat i mean, althohg ur structure should direct airflow ok???
> this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0&feature=player_embedded


That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire







...

Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?


just fart in it
jk lol


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> just fart in it
> jk lol


ill give it a shot







hehe


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?


i used a bunch of insense sticks.a couple of cheap cigars also will do if you dont mind the smell


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> i used a bunch of insense sticks.a couple of cheap cigars also will do if you dont mind the smell


Insense sticks it is ..thanks


----------



## Genyx

I really want to try something like this for my next build!


----------



## CULLEN

I'd personally keep the intake and outtake fans inside rather than outside the box. Looks slightly more stylish methinks.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> i used a bunch of insense sticks.a couple of cheap cigars also will do if you dont mind the smell
Click to expand...

That is how I've done it too. But really, just stick your hand in there and feel the airflow. If you have a few internal fans in the right locations the air will move just fine.


----------



## Jimbags

does anyone think having a bigger outake say 2 fans, at the very end but still just have one big intake on the fron be better as it woud create suction or does that just open a whole other can of worms?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN*
> 
> I'd personally keep the intake and outtake fans inside rather than outside the box. Looks slightly more stylish methinks.


they are inside,,just wanted to show on the sketch were the fans are


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> does anyone think having a bigger outake say 2 fans, at the very end but still just have one big intake on the fron be better as it woud create suction or does that just open a whole other can of worms?


More exhaust than intake = negative pressure = dust


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> More exhaust than intake = negative pressure = dust


please explain?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> does anyone think having a bigger outake say 2 fans, at the very end but still just have one big intake on the fron be better as it woud create suction or does that just open a whole other can of worms?
> 
> 
> 
> More exhaust than intake = negative pressure = dust
Click to expand...

+1

If you have more intake and maintain a positive pressure, it will help remove the excess heat as well as prevent dust build-up, and I'm sure you don't want to be taking apart your desk just to get rid of dust.

The extra airflow keeps the dust from being able to settle down anywhere.

You could look in to a magnetic or electrostatic filter setup on your intake to help keep dust form getting in your desk in the first place as well


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> More exhaust than intake = negative pressure = dust
> 
> 
> 
> please explain?
Click to expand...

This explains it pretty well:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa

Basically:
Negative pressure = Suction (as you said) = air is being sucked in from every possible hole on the case, and with air comes dust (naturally).
Positive pressure = air is flowing out of the case from every possible hole on the case, which means that dust can't come in from the said holes..


----------



## Aparition

As for Air filters you could move the intake fans in-side the case and add a side slot you can access from the back and use a REAL air filter.

http://www.airfiltersdelivered.com/store/custom-air-filter-order-form

Make a 5 x 10 or size long quality air filter and dust wont be an issue at all.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> As for Air filters you could move the intake fans in-side the case and add a side slot you can access from the back and use a REAL air filter.
> 
> http://www.airfiltersdelivered.com/store/custom-air-filter-order-form
> 
> Make a 5 x 10 or size long quality air filter and dust wont be an issue at all.


Only problem I see with a REAL air filter as opposed to an electrostatic or magnetic one is that the REAL air filter would create a much bigger restriction which could also mean more noise and less overall airflow, but you're right that it would completely stop all dust.


----------



## Blizlake

How about make a cover plate and mount it so that your fan can still suck air from the sides?
Like This. The red is fan, black is "case". Could still use dust filters for extra dust-free insides but even the plate would help.


----------



## motorsportcfd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?


I used to do aerodynamics simulations for a living, and still do it on the side (hence my username). If you give me some dimensions and a drawing, I might have some time next week when I get back in town to draw it up and run a simulation with the fans you have setup. CFD will show far more detail than smoke.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorsportcfd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> That's a really good idea to check the air flow,,now i need to find smoke i can put the desk on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Any idea if there's any other way i can check the airflow because i don't have a machine that produces smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do aerodynamics simulations for a living, and still do it on the side (hence my username). If you give me some dimensions and a drawing, I might have some time next week when I get back in town to draw it up and run a simulation with the fans you have setup. CFD will show far more detail than smoke.
Click to expand...

Also once you have it all build, you could block the exhaust ports, and get Smoke in a Can and you can check if you have any cracks anywhere.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorsportcfd*
> 
> I used to do aerodynamics simulations for a living, and still do it on the side (hence my username). If you give me some dimensions and a drawing, I might have some time next week when I get back in town to draw it up and run a simulation with the fans you have setup. CFD will show far more detail than smoke.


Thanks Motorsportcfd for the gesture, But should be finished with all the cutting of the MDF wood by today afternoon and start putting all the pieces together. Anyways i don't think i will have an issue because at the moment its winter and quite cold, and will watercool in about 2 months before winter if over.So dont think will get high temps in Winter, and am not overclocking my CPU to 4+Ghz until i Watercool.


----------



## Kaxtos

Added a few pictures of day 2, will continue in the afternoon , should have more pics by tonight.
(All my pictures are added on page 1 my first thread)


----------



## Blizlake

Looks great! I was curious that how much did you pay for the MDF? I might actually do something like this myself one day


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Looks great! I was curious that how much did you pay for the MDF? I might actually do something like this myself one day


50 euro (4 m x 3 m) approximately


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Wow man, i love these types of builds. I really want to see your end product.


----------



## rafety58

looking good so far man, I cant wait for your next update


----------



## Kaxtos

Added a few more pics for day 3, going to rest for a few days,,maybe work on it in the weekend......


----------



## rafety58

Nice work so far keep us posted


----------



## joshd

Wow. That looks like its really professionally done. Well done


----------



## deafboy

Oh hell yeah! That's awesome.


----------



## subyman

Great thread. I've had a bit of experience dealing with MDF, it is a great medium for something like this but very heavy! I'd hate to be the one having to move that beast around haha.

How are you going to finish it? I resurfaced a built-in computer desk before that the surface was made of MDF. I used truck bed liner with a smooth roller. It gave a great matte/eggshell black finish that was very strong. I did that 5 years ago and it still looks brand new. The surface was smooth and strong enough to not even need a mouse pad.

BTW, what the heck is up with this many posts, this great of an idea, and so few reps given to the OP!? You guys should be ashamed


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Great thread. I've had a bit of experience dealing with MDF, it is a great medium for something like this but very heavy! I'd hate to be the one having to move that beast around haha.
> How are you going to finish it? I resurfaced a built-in computer desk before that the surface was made of MDF. I used truck bed liner with a smooth roller. It gave a great matte/eggshell black finish that was very strong. I did that 5 years ago and it still looks brand new. The surface was smooth and strong enough to not even need a mouse pad.
> BTW, what the heck is up with this many posts, this great of an idea, and so few reps given to the OP!? You guys should be ashamed


I agree its REALLY heavy, but that's fine with me, its not a portable PC anyways







Going to put it in my gaming room and leave it there.

I haven't thought about how am going to finish it yet, but i think i know the color . Its a semi Gloss Black. Full gloss is too shiny , and mat is just too mat for me,, so going for something in the middle.


----------



## adam-c

subbed







really cool idea


----------



## rawfuls

Def subbed, this is gonna be an awesome finished build!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

I really like where this is going! subbed


----------



## bello

i have the same desk! Cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Hi all,
> I got inspired my many talented users that inserted their PC in their Desk so i came up with the easiest and most fisible one that i could do, trust me its much harder than it looks. I have posted another post about a month ago with another idea i had but it was much much harder, impossible to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i came up with the below idea that i have already started.
> IKEA GALANT BEFORE:
> 
> IKEA GALANT AFTER:
> 
> A few parts that have arrived yesterday:
> 2x Spectre Pro Led 230mm
> 
> Buttons for Power on/off ect and red cable sleeving
> 
> Touch Monitor
> 
> LOG PICTURES:
> DAY1
> Old case i had, using it to mount the Motherboard on.
> 
> Case after cutting it to pieces , Motherboard Mounting , DVD-ROM Cases, Touch screen Case
> 
> Cut the first circle for the Fans
> 
> Cutting a mold to get the curve of the desk, so not to make a mistake while cutting the actual MDF wood.
> 
> Bottom desk part plus part of the top
> 
> FEW CHANGES 23/1/2012
> 
> Change 1: Add the bellow Hot Swap Trays were i added the red circle on the picture
> 2x 3.5 HDD
> 2x 2.5 SSD HDD
> Change 2: the Left side corner was going to be done by wood, but changed it to plexi glass
> 
> DAY 2
> Making the holes for Motherboard, PSU, DVD-ROM, Touch Screen and Hotswap HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem that not much work was done on day 2 but there was lots of measurements that took lots of time and precise cutting.
> Will work on it in the afternoon again, should be able to upload a complete picture of the desk by tonight (not painted of course and no plexi glass) but you will be able to get an idea of what the desk will look like when complete
> DAY 3
> Assembling parts of the desk, still lots of pieced not completed.
> 
> Checking if fans fit in desk (Lol i would like to hope so after all that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cutting the Wood were the buttons , DVD-ROMs, Touch Screen and HDD Hot swaps are going to be inserted.
> 
> Going to rest for a few days, maybe ill work on it in the weekend but don't know yet


i think ur fans in backwards in the second last pic be sure to mount it the right way when you fit it for real lol.


----------



## ThePandaman

Please don't quote all the pictures.

The build looks real promising. I'll be following it


----------



## The Muffin Man

Hows the build going!? Looks SICK


----------



## protzman

man i have a gallant desk ad i would NEVER consider hacking on it and screwing holes in it









but you look like a pro and it looks awesome so far so im sure your's will turn out amazing!

gl on the build, totally subbed!


----------



## Nioxic

impressive work!

ive thought of something like this myself for a couple of years.. i'm just too lazy










ill be following this thread


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Prepping for my own desk pc build. Nice to see another








Subbed for the long haul


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*
> 
> Please don't quote all the pictures.
> The build looks real promising. I'll be following it


sorry mate bit drowzy im a sleep now


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I agree its REALLY heavy, but that's fine with me, its not a portable PC anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to put it in my gaming room and leave it there.
> I haven't thought about how am going to finish it yet, but i think i know the color . Its a semi Gloss Black. Full gloss is too shiny , and mat is just too mat for me,, so going for something in the middle.


You may want to do black and then coat that with varnish/poly with the correct sheen you want. That way it is much stronger and can take daily abuse.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Subbed!

I love desk builds!

Been planning a desk build for a couple of years, but never seem to actually get around to it. Always something more important that needs my attention/money.

Looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Andstraus

GAH this is Fricken amazing!!! Great I dea i can not wait to see it done! SUPA SUBBED!!!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Subbed!
> I love desk builds!
> Been planning a desk build for a couple of years, but never seem to actually get around to it. Always something more important that needs my attention/money.
> Looks awesome so far! Can't wait to see the end result.


In reality it doesn't really cost much....the desk only cost me 110 Euro till now.

50 euro for the MDF wood (3m x 4m) more than enough to make a desk
30 euro for the paint approx haven't bought the primer and the paint yet but should be close to that amount.
30 Euro for the Plexi-glass

Using my own hardware not the best in the market but have no problem with i7 with 8gb ram, SSD and crossfire so no need to update. Usually a desk build costs when you update your hardware as well







that would be cool btw if you had the cash. But anyways you can always update your Hardware later.

So lets go back to the subject... it only cost me 110 Euro till now plus a few gadgets that i got cost price because I work as an IT and we work with lots of Computer stores that give me excellent prices .

......

Going to work on the desk tomorrow morning for at least 6-7 hours so should have really nice pictures,, ill try and take my camera this time because am only uploading picture taken from my phone ...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> In reality it doesn't really cost much....the desk only cost me 110 Euro till now.
> 50 euro for the MDF wood (3m x 4m) more than enough to make a desk
> 30 euro for the paint approx haven't bought the primer and the paint yet but should be close to that amount.
> 30 Euro for the Plexi-glass
> Using my own hardware not the best in the market but have no problem with i7 with 8gb ram, SSD and crossfire so no need to update. Usually a desk build costs when you update your hardware as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be cool btw if you had the cash. But anyways you can always update your Hardware later.
> So lets go back to the subject... it only cost me 110 Euro till now plus a few gadgets that i got cost price because I work as an IT and we work with lots of Computer stores that give me excellent prices .
> ......
> Going to work on the desk tomorrow morning for at least 6-7 hours so should have really nice pictures,, ill try and take my camera this time because am only uploading picture taken from my phone ...


I don't think I would build my PC into the desk. Not really my thing.

And if I were to design and build a desk, it is going to be a MONSTER. The last one I drew up in SketchUp was a 7 foot tall L-shaped desk, 5 feet long on one side and 7 on the other. And that's just the basics, it also included wire management underneath, cabinets up top in the hutch with recessed under cabinet lighting, chrome fixtures, and carbon fiber accents. As well as a dual monitor mount and built in power outlets, USB hub and front right, left and center surround speakers.

So yeah, it would cost a bit for me to build a desk. lol Not to mention, I no longer have any of my power tools. They were stolen out of my garage several months ago.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't think I would build my PC into the desk. Not really my thing.
> And if I were to design and build a desk, it is going to be a MONSTER. The last one I drew up in SketchUp was a 7 foot tall L-shaped desk, 5 feet long on one side and 7 on the other. And that's just the basics, it also included wire management underneath, cabinets up top in the hutch with recessed under cabinet lighting, chrome fixtures, and carbon fiber accents. As well as a dual monitor mount and built in power outlets, USB hub and front right, left and center surround speakers.
> So yeah, it would cost a bit for me to build a desk. lol Not to mention, I no longer have any of my power tools. They were stolen out of my garage several months ago.


haha man, your building a NASA desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> haha man, your building a NASA desk


That's the problem... I'm NOT building it.


----------



## Kaxtos

Updated Day4 on the first page (Just scroll down i have logs from Day1 to Day 4).. Still have to sand it down, prime it and paint it...should be done in a couple of days..

Hope you enjoy..


----------



## RainMotorsports

Very nice except for its not so much of a Galant mod is it. Just inspired by?

Oops wasnt looking at it right. So are you using the Galant frame system?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Updated Day4 on the first page (Just scroll down i have logs from Day1 to Day 4).. Still have to sand it down, prime it and paint it...should be done in a couple of days..
> 
> Hope you enjoy..


Oh yeah I did enjoy, it looks WICKED! What are you using the pilot switch for, lights maybe?

I still think that you should have integrated speakers on that thing like Pioneerisloud suggested


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*
> 
> Very nice except for its not so much of a Galant mod is it. Just inspired by?
> Oops wasnt looking at it right. So are you using the Galant frame system?


Yeap, Using the Galant frame but the shape of the desk is identical to my Galant desk only difference is the top part, that the PC fits in.

Only reason am not using the Wood from my desk is because i wont be able to get the color of the top and bottom part of the desk the same color, because IKEA desk is made out of Chipboard and am using MDF, so its easier just to do everything from scratch.


----------



## finger00

Sweet project!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh yeah I did enjoy, it looks WICKED! What are you using the pilot switch for, lights maybe?
> I still think that you should have integrated speakers on that thing like Pioneerisloud suggested


Correct, the first pilot switch is for lights but i have no idea what am going to use the second one for.


----------



## ALiShaikh

Looks amazing man! Keep working on it!


----------



## bom

Subbed, love desk mods.


----------



## rafety58

Its looking sweet so far man, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kaxtos

Just bought primer and paint,,, should have desk ready by Thursday...... and now have to sleeve all my cables







Hate this part..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Just bought primer and paint,,, should have desk ready by Thursday...... and now have to sleeve all my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate this part..


I've never sleeved... but I've been thinking about doing my new PSU... but I don't think I'd have the patience for it.


----------



## Kaxtos

I think the desk is missing something but cant feature it out...any ideas ???

Much appreciated


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I must say ... this build is awesome ... keep up the great work ...

I am not sure if u will like my idea ... but here it goes ... ...

Make a false floor for inside the windowed area where the Motherboard and PSU are going ... not necessarily for the components to be on ... but to be in ... as in raise the "desk" a bit so that you can run cables under the false floor for a cleaner build ...


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I must say ... this build is awesome ... keep up the great work ...
> 
> I am not sure if u will like my idea ... but here it goes ... ...
> 
> Make a false floor for inside the windowed area where the Motherboard and PSU are going ... not necessarily for the components to be on ... but to be in ... as in raise the "desk" a bit so that you can run cables under the false floor for a cleaner build ...


i was thinking of something like this.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

This is coming along nicely


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I must say ... this build is awesome ... keep up the great work ...
> I am not sure if u will like my idea ... but here it goes ... ...
> Make a false floor for inside the windowed area where the Motherboard and PSU are going ... not necessarily for the components to be on ... but to be in ... as in raise the "desk" a bit so that you can run cables under the false floor for a cleaner build ...


In my initial plans i had a false floor with all my cables (Perfect idea btw thanks) but due to my extremely large Cooler Master V8 Processor cooler that am starting to dislike because of its size i had to make the desk taller. Its already 22cm tall and i feel it quite tall for my taste. With a false door the desk will go to 26-27 cm its gonna look proportionally wrong







.... I should of just removed the cooler master cooler and put stock, and wait a bit (collect cash and just watercool)..

i love the idea, not only that but its really cool to hide all unwanted cables, but if the desk gets any higher is gonna look like a freaking Brick wall


----------



## Luciel

10 pages of comments without updates, torture, good luck!


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciel*
> 
> 10 pages of comments without updates, torture, good luck!


Post #1 has been updated several times as more work has been done


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciel*
> 
> 10 pages of comments without updates, torture, good luck!


I update my first post on page 1 ,, i find it easier for everyone to find my updates than having to go through pages to find my Updates


----------



## axipher

Wow, well I missed your day 4 because you didn't post a new post, looking great though


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Updated Day4 on the first page (Just scroll down i have logs from Day1 to Day 4).. Still have to sand it down, prime it and paint it...should be done in a couple of days..
> Hope you enjoy..


----------



## rawfuls

Not sure if you already said this but:

I think if you slanted the mobo tray, which can be viewed from the outside, and had that slanted mobo tray light-able.

You know, those acrylic 'floors' some use in their builds.

I think if you had your motherboard mounted on this tray, it'd look rather nice, have it slanted towards yourself.

But like you said, the large V8 size could make this idea impossible.. unless you raised the top a bit more.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> In my initial plans i had a false floor with all my cables (Perfect idea btw thanks) but due to my extremely large Cooler Master V8 Processor cooler that am starting to dislike because of its size i had to make the desk taller. Its already 22cm tall and i feel it quite tall for my taste. With a false door the desk will go to 26-27 cm its gonna look proportionally wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I should of just removed the cooler master cooler and put stock, and wait a bit (collect cash and just watercool)..
> i love the idea, not only that but its really cool to hide all unwanted cables, but if the desk gets any higher is gonna look like a freaking Brick wall


There are always ways ... for example ...

make a gradual incline from front to back on the false floor ... in front of your motherboard use a piece of 3mm MDF so that their is no hollow under the wood but it hides the edge of the Motherboard ... then as it progresses to the back ... increase the incline until it is just high enough to fit your atx cable ... and if u follow *Rawfuls* idea ... u can incline the motherboard slightly so that u can have the false floor a bit higher ...

if u have a height of 22cm vertically ... raising the back of the motherboard slightly will give u more space for your cooler ... cause the cooler will fit more horizontally ... (hope that makes sense) ...

I wish I could draw all this out for you ... but my creative talent stops at stick men ... hahaha


----------



## Kaxtos

Managed to sand the desk down but didn't manage to start the primer..added a few pics of the sanding ..nothing really special, its just sanding and lots of dust


----------



## Mahawka

Sweet mod.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

more pics!! Love the progress.


----------



## Saancho

quite possibly the coolest desk ive ever seen!....mostly because you're building it yourself! and what an AWESOME concept!...Sub'd!
would LOVE to do something like this, do you think u could do a list of tools and materials for us to get an idea of whats needed to complete a project like this?
Love the work! Keep it up!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Simply fantastic. You have inspired me. Once we move to our new house that we just bought a few months ago after it is remodeled, I wish to do something similar to this. Great work!


----------



## Papas

just an idea, just stain it. would look really really nice...


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> quite possibly the coolest desk ive ever seen!....mostly because you're building it yourself! and what an AWESOME concept!...Sub'd!
> would LOVE to do something like this, do you think u could do a list of tools and materials for us to get an idea of whats needed to complete a project like this?
> Love the work! Keep it up!


Thanks for the comment









Materials

MDF wood (3 x 4 m) 50 euro
Plexi Glass : It comes in different mm sizes . The top part of my desk i got 5mm because part of the monitor will be on it so i needed it to take weight. (1 x 1m).
For the curves i used 2.5mm. Easier to make the curves much more flexible (1 x1 m) 30 Euro
Primer : Got 1 gallon don't know if am going to use it all 25 euro
Paint : Didn't buy it yet , but its about 45 Euro

Note that in my country everything is so expensive should be able to get much cheaper in the states.

Tools

This is the tricky part.... if u don't have tools its quite hard ,,i wont say impossible because there wasn't always tool helping us do are work.
I had to use all my friends tools







and use there workshops on weekends








I would suggest borrowing tools from friends if you don't have them because i don't think its worth the cost of buying all the tool ...

1) Electric drill
2) Electric router, so u can give a finished look to all edges (You can sand it down by hand but it will take some time )
3) Electric sander (As i mentioned above, it can be done by hard but its a pain in the ass)
4) Small electric saw (A MUST)
5) Circular saw to cut the large pieces of wood, because its a pain to use the small electric saw

I believe the above tools are the ones i used the most , there are lots of other but don't think there a must, its just for details


----------



## ryanbob1234

awesome cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## King Kai

Looking awesome









I really love PC's that are integrated in desks but I haven't seen one like this around.
I want to build one myself but I dont think I have the skills so it'll have to wait








But I have one question, how did you manage the make those plexiglass windows curved?
Very nice build man, keep it up and I can't wait for the end result


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Kai*
> 
> Looking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love PC's that are integrated in desks but I haven't seen one like this around.
> I want to build one myself but I dont think I have the skills so it'll have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have one question, how did you manage the make those plexiglass windows curved?
> Very nice build man, keep it up and I can't wait for the end result


I used a hot air blower gun ,, it looks like a hairdryer but MUCH hotter , and slowly bend it to where i want it to go ,,quite easy ,youtube guides helped me


----------



## ACM

You should stain it with some ebony stain & finish it with some clear polyurethane finish.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

OMG I want one!!!







this looks epic


----------



## breadcrums

hi,

been following this built since i first saw this thread 

awesome work bro!

also i see that u have started a poll on which colour should your desk be.

i had this idea where u can make it like a piano theme.

did some simple masking/texture job in photoshop on the photo u had posted.

hope you like it 







this is just to give you an idea of what i have in mind 

all the best man!first time i have seen some1 build such a system at home!


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Sooooo....

I've had that table from Ikea

You sure that table is up to the task of supporting that weight? The primary wooden frame is honecomb in the inside, not solid wood....


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker*
> 
> Sooooo....
> I've had that table from Ikea
> You sure that table is up to the task of supporting that weight? The primary wooden frame is honecomb in the inside, not solid wood....


From the looks of it, he is building all of it himself even the primary table top. Like he used that Ikea Desk as a build reference for the design. Kaxtos what will you be using to support it? Will you use the Ikea Table legs?


----------



## Blizlake

I wish Ikea sold cars... It'd be awesome to assemble a car with an allen key.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I wish Ikea sold cars... It'd be awesome to assemble a car with an allen key.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> From the looks of it, he is building all of it himself even the primary table top. Like he used that Ikea Desk as a build reference for the design. Kaxtos what will you be using to support it? Will you use the Ikea Table legs?


Yeap, using the IKEA frame, its so sturdy u can have an elephant dancing on it


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> hi,
> been following this built since i first saw this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work bro!
> also i see that u have started a poll on which colour should your desk be.
> i had this idea where u can make it like a piano theme.
> did some simple masking/texture job in photoshop on the photo u had posted.
> hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just to give you an idea of what i have in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best man!first time i have seen some1 build such a system at home!


Thanks man looks great !!!!!! its my first time painting wood and i think its safer for me to stay with one color, definite try for my second mod REP+1


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> hmmmmm... i do spill my coffee,,,never thought of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Maybe you could put some low ambient light between the desk and the riser plate somehow. Not sure but it might add a nice touch.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Thanks man looks great !!!!!! *its my first time painting wood and i think its safer for me to stay with one color*, definite try for my second mod REP+1


Thats what she said


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Thats what she said


Please define "Painting" in this context..


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker*
> 
> I've had that table from Ikea
> 
> You sure that table is up to the task of supporting that weight? The primary wooden frame is honecomb in the inside, not solid wood....


The FRAME for the Galant is Metal. It has an actual metal frame that stands on its own. He is not using the wood top and the Galant is only about a half inch thick unlike the cheap hollow Vika Amon.

If you use T legs or put double legs on the back corner (most of the ads, and some people use one) it should hold plenty of weight. I have 2 computers, 2 monitors a stereo, printer and a shelf at any given time. I was not comfortable with only having one of the angled legs on the back corner of the table.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*
> 
> The FRAME for the Galant is Metal. It has an actual metal frame that stands on its own. He is not using the wood top and the Galant is only about a half inch thick unlike the cheap hollow Vika Amon.
> If you use T legs or put double legs on the back corner (most of the ads, and some people use one) it should hold plenty of weight. I have 2 computers, 2 monitors a stereo, printer and a shelf at any given time. I was not comfortable with only having one of the angled legs on the back corner of the table.


Thanks RainMotorsports for posting the frame







as everyone can see the frame is really solid,,,am not using the T-Legs as you are am using the ones below


----------



## RainMotorsports

Nah I have the angle legs as well, this was just an image I found. I also have the extension on myne like above. With the extension I found too much flex on the single leg so I went back to the store and put 2 on the corner same as the ends. I just noticed looks like that guys extension isnt even the same color lol.

This is mine the day I put it together (while back) you will see the second leg on it - 

I love the project and its looking good. I need space and picked up a double shelf from walmart thats actually supposed to be a shoe shelf for a closet to put on top of the extension to hold the printer and store stuff under it.


----------



## Kaxtos

I've been delaying the painting because i was waiting for a friend to tell me when i can use his painting booth,,,so Sunday it is


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

All I can say is WOW! This desk is amazing. its actually perfect! In fact its so epic I have been sketching up a custom desk very similar to this one. But I have to make the table from scratch I need a place to put my home server lol, and inside the desk is a great idea! I cannot wait to see the finished product. Great work and Thank you for posting such an inspirational Build Log!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> All I can say is WOW! This desk is amazing. its actually perfect! In fact its so epic I have been sketching up a custom desk very similar to this one. But I have to make the table from scratch I need a place to put my home server lol, and inside the desk is a great idea! I cannot wait to see the finished product. Great work and Thank you for posting such an inspirational Build Log!


Your welcome KhaoticKomputing,, thanks for the comment...i cant wait either to finish it,, its taking ages because i have to use friends workshops in the afternoons or weekends because dont have all the tools....

I still have many ideas that i haven't put on my initial sketch,, need to bring the desk home and figure them out...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I've been delaying the painting because i was waiting for a friend to tell me when i can use his painting booth,,,so Sunday it is


I can not wait to see it finished. Have to ask; what is the total cost so far? sorry if it was mentioned and I missed it.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Your welcome KhaoticKomputing,, thanks for the comment...i cant wait either to finish it,, its taking ages because i have to use friends workshops in the afternoons or weekends because dont have all the tools....
> I still have many ideas that i haven't put on my initial sketch,, need to bring the desk home and figure them out...


I understand having to use friends work space. I'm in the same situation. I live in an apartment, so I can't work on or build anything lol. I'm extremely looking for to seeing your desk get finished


----------



## Papas

man i wish i had access to tools....maybe next time my father in law comes to visit ill have him build me a desk lol

Thought i would say i am loving following your desk mod. really inspirational. ty


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I can not wait to see it finished. Have to ask; what is the total cost so far? sorry if it was mentioned and I missed it.


About 130 euro but haven't bought the paint should be another 50 Euro ..so should take the total cost up to 180 euro....not adding hardware for PC


----------



## ericld

Really havent read through all the posts, but did notice your concern for accessing the interior when its completed. Use cam bolts on a couple of strategic panels. That way, you can unlock the bolt and remove that panel for access. Oh, and its looking great so far.









http://woodworker.com/search.asp?search=furniture+cam&gclid=CNrDm8uOg64CFQ5ihwodYGN84g


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Thanks man looks great !!!!!! its my first time painting wood and i think its safer for me to stay with one color, definite try for my second mod REP+1


You could use some painter's tape and some plastic to cover the stuff you've done and then you could get that two tone color like what he had pictured or you could do some other design if you're not the piano type of person.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks great so far!

what is the ETA for the next update?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> looks great so far!
> what is the ETA for the next update?


Tomorrow afternoon


----------



## csm725

Subbing.


----------



## Kaxtos

Day 5 updated, finished Primer,, all my logs are in the first page just scroll down ......From Day1 - Day5 .... Enjoy


----------



## csm725

Awesome


----------



## General_Jaja

Looking really nice, excellent job!


----------



## Bit_reaper

Cool build mate







I have one of thees Galant desks (with some extensions) great frame the tops not so much but you didn't use the stock tops if I saw right. Just skimmed over the thread







So what color did you chose? If it where me I go for semi gloss white.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey *Kaxtos*

If you still worried about not having enough CFM across the length of your project ... there is a fan that was suggested to me as a HIGH CFM fan ... it is 120mm ... not sure if that is 2 small ... but here is a link if u are interested ...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8147/fan-500/Delta_Mega_Fast_120mm_x_38mm_Fan_-_252_CFM_-_Bare_Lead_PFB1212UHE-F00.html?tl=g36c15s562&id=uAZtrwI4


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey *Kaxtos*
> If you still worried about not having enough CFM across the length of your project ... there is a fan that was suggested to me as a HIGH CFM fan ... it is 120mm ... not sure if that is 2 small ... but here is a link if u are interested ...
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8147/fan-500/Delta_Mega_Fast_120mm_x_38mm_Fan_-_252_CFM_-_Bare_Lead_PFB1212UHE-F00.html?tl=g36c15s562&id=uAZtrwI4


Yeah uh, you ever heard that fan before? About the quietest Delta I have around here is in my laptop









http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9dheYccfQWo

These are typically used in scenarios where the user will not be near it hahaha


----------



## Emissary of Pain

It may be loud ... but a fan controller could solve that issue ... ... 12v = 252 cfm ... 6v will be half the noise and still an impressive cfm ...

but maybe u right ... it is ... well ... loud as hell ... lol ... wouldn't 8v and it being inside a desk quieten it down a bit ...

:: EDIT :: I just watched that video ... all I can say is ... WOW ... hahahaha ...


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey *Kaxtos*
> If you still worried about not having enough CFM across the length of your project ... there is a fan that was suggested to me as a HIGH CFM fan ... it is 120mm ... not sure if that is 2 small ... but here is a link if u are interested ...
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8147/fan-500/Delta_Mega_Fast_120mm_x_38mm_Fan_-_252_CFM_-_Bare_Lead_PFB1212UHE-F00.html?tl=g36c15s562&id=uAZtrwI4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*
> 
> Yeah uh, you ever heard that fan before? About the quietest Delta I have around here is in my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9dheYccfQWo
> These are typically used in scenarios where the user will not be near it hahaha


WOW,, that fan is loud,, i feel that am in the server room at work







.... thanks for linking the video RainMotorSports

Thanks Emissarry of Pain for linking the fan but its a bit small ,,,am using 3 x 23mm fans,,and also a bit loud


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> and also a bit loud












I really never knew how loud it was before that video ... makes the suggestion look ... well ... ridiculous ... haha


----------



## Blizlake

Deltas are the number 1 cause of hearing impairment among PC enthusiasts.


----------



## GoodInk

I love desk mods, and your work looks great. I can see why some maybe worried about air flow with what looks as the only exhaust is a 120. I haven't seen you air flow plans. So I made this up, but I would throw some fans in there quick to see how the air flow really is. Just hang some strings from the top cover so you can see what is going on inside. But if you have problems with air flow I came up with an easy fix.


----------



## 161029

Get a dry cleaning hose or something so you can attach it to the exhaust end to use it as a hair dryer or personal heater in the winter...or just point it at your cat for fun.


----------



## Blizlake

The 120 exhaust ought to be okay, but it could use a hole or two in the end so air can escape easier.


----------



## Kaxtos

What i can do if i see i have a problem with airflow is cut the plexi glass like a fan grill so air can escape like the picture below ....



What do you think? I don't want to start cutting the desk,, i just did Primer yesterday and am ready to paint


----------



## Blizlake

No cutting needed, drill would do just fine








nah, all jokes aside you'll be likely just fine. If you have problems, drilling/cutting the plexi would be a solid choice (as the alternative is violating the desk).


----------



## GoodInk

I agree, I don't think you'll have any problems but that would look good too if you need a better exhaust .


----------



## kevingreenbmx

you could also exhaust out the back couldn't you?


----------



## JorundJ

Gods.. This is always what I wanted to do with my Ikea desk...









love it!


----------



## SkippyDogg

Subbed for awesomeness!


----------



## Kaxtos

So , i thought of an idea i could do.... just asking what you think....

So i went to a friends house today and conveniently he had a friend over that as a profession does Sand Blasting on Plexi glass







think you get the point








So i asked him what the cost would be and he said if i could provide the Design in Illustrator (Vector file) he could do it for peanuts..

In the picture below you can see what Areas of the desk has Plexi Glass...and was thinking of adding some text or logos,,nothing to fancy



OR

Could add the Sand Blasted designs inside the desk like the picture below...
The design is all the way at the back, beside the Motherboard



Any ideas? I appreciate how many of you have provided me with ideas that helped me build the desk , so here is another dilemma that am having


----------



## Kaxtos

Forgot to add that i would illuminate the sandblasted Plexi Glass for visuals


----------



## Blizlake

Illuminated text on the plexi could look wicked! Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

OMG this build just keeps getting better


----------



## nickbaldwin86

WOW this is amazing.... nice work


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> So , i thought of an idea i could do.... just asking what you think....
> So i went to a friends house today and conveniently he had a friend over that as a profession does Sand Blasting on Plexi glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think you get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i asked him what the cost would be and he said if i could provide the Design in Illustrator (Vector file) he could do it for peanuts..
> In the picture below you can see what Areas of the desk has Plexi Glass...and was thinking of adding some text or logos,,nothing to fancy
> 
> OR
> Could add the Sand Blasted designs inside the desk like the picture below...
> The design is all the way at the back, beside the Motherboard
> 
> Any ideas? I appreciate how many of you have provided me with ideas that helped me build the desk , so here is another dilemma that am having


I say get the ocn logo sand blasted on, that would look really sick all lighted up


----------



## Blizlake

Oh yes, OCN flame and blue light!


----------



## SgtMunky

Loving this mod log, keep the work up







I need to learn to use sketch up, I hate my desk but I can't have anything better in my room


----------



## Kaxtos

Finished the sanding of the Primer today, Updated the pics on initial thread page 1... If the weather is good will start painting tomorrow


----------



## ryanbob1234

Awesome lets hope the weather is good then


----------



## Kaxtos

Updated DAY 7...(Page 1 ..scroll down) Weather was good and managed to paint the one side of desk,,,going tomorrow morning to finish the other side,,because the one side needs to dry before i can start the other side ..Bummer









Anyways,, i will be bringing the desk home on Sunday... that's when the fun begins...

PS.... On Tuesday am taking the Plexi Glass for Sandblast....hope the design works cos its a bit complex...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

So you went with Gloss Black? Looks good, very sleek looking. Looking at that nice gloss I had an idea.

What if on the counter top area (where keyboard and mouse sit), using a stencil, or if you know anyone that airbrushes, you had a ghost design, using a pearl clear coat with a light blue hue (to match the OCN blue but lighter) . I am thinking like ghost flames are painted on vehicles.

Maybe the overclock.net logo, or any design of your choice of course







. Something to differentiate it from every other solid color desk you see


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> So you went with Gloss Black? Looks good, very sleek looking. Looking at that nice gloss I had an idea.
> What if on the counter top area (where keyboard and mouse sit), using a stencil, or if you know anyone that airbrushes, you had a ghost design, using a pearl clear coat with a light blue hue (to match the OCN blue but lighter) . I am thinking like ghost flames are painted on vehicles.
> Maybe the overclock.net logo, or any design of your choice of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Something to differentiate it from every other solid color desk you see


Hey Slappy Mcgee,

Actually its black mat, the only reason it looks gloss its because it freshly painted and has not dried yet... PS i have a friend that paintbrushes but i don't trust him







the idea is great but it needs to be done well to look good, and i dont trust my friend to do a good job







but you are giving me ideas hmmmm....


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

:thumb:Glad you like the idea. Have to see it when it is mat but.I bet you cold pull off a design painted in gloss clear coat to get the same effect. If you know anyone that paints cars they would be able to pull off an airbrushing design for ya. Tattoo artist as well


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

I was just imagining a close grain veneer stained a deep red with stainless sheets imbedded for high traffic areas anyway to late for ideas


----------



## StormX2

Very Nice, Comming along well!

Did you decide to come up with a simple solution to keep the Hardware Above Water level? lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Looks good
As others have said though, I am a bit worried about cooling.

Though you said you had 23*mm*(I'm assuming 230mm) fans, so it should be better.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Very Nice, Comming along well!
> Did you decide to come up with a simple solution to keep the Hardware Above Water level? lol


Yeap, made a small step of Plexi glass that the motherboard will be on,,so no worries with coffee spills


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Looks good
> As others have said though, I am a bit worried about cooling.
> Though you said you had 23*mm*(I'm assuming 230mm) fans, so it should be better.


LOL yea i meant 230mm, i don't think i will have an issue with cooling because the fans are 3x 160 CMF plus 2x 120mm that push 100+ CFM,,also i should be watercooling next month.
PS Its the coldest winter in my country for the past 150 years i could overclock my PC to 5Ghz with no fans hahaha Just Kidding


----------



## Kaxtos

It was to good to be true that this project was going smoothly, when i was just finishing painting the last piece (The largest part ,Keyboard mouse area) suddenly white spot everywhere, only on that piece,, never seen anything like that before







Going tomorrow to sand it down and redo


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> It was to good to be true that this project was going smoothly, when i was just finishing painting the last piece (The largest part ,Keyboard mouse area) suddenly white spot everywhere, only on that piece,, never seen anything like that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going tomorrow to sand it down and redo


Ehh not the worst thing that could happen. Put a little more love into it and you'll never be disappointed.


----------



## _LDC_

wow. You should be billionaire


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> It was to good to be true that this project was going smoothly, when i was just finishing painting the last piece (The largest part ,Keyboard mouse area) suddenly white spot everywhere, only on that piece,, never seen anything like that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going tomorrow to sand it down and redo


Managed to sand it and paint it AGAIN







... Looks good at the moment, but its not fully dry.... If all goes well should start setting it up in my room by tomorrow...

PS....Escaping from the subject ..my PC crashes when playing BF3,,, weird cos been playing for 3 month no problems..... CPU is fine ,,full load 100% 36 Celsius,, so not temps,,,GPU is fine,,working crossfire,, tried with 1 card still the same problem,, Ram tests , all fine ..... Formatted the PC a week ago,, so its not virus......Repaired games 3 times.... All drivers updated ...i know this is not the correct forum but any ideas


----------



## Blizlake

Unstable overclock? If not, reinstall the game instead of repair.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Managed to sand it and paint it AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Looks good at the moment, but its not fully dry.... If all goes well should start setting it up in my room by tomorrow...
> PS....Escaping from the subject ..my PC crashes when playing BF3,,, weird cos been playing for 3 month no problems..... CPU is fine ,,full load 100% 36 Celsius,, so not temps,,,GPU is fine,,working crossfire,, tried with 1 card still the same problem,, Ram tests , all fine ..... Formatted the PC a week ago,, so its not virus......Repaired games 3 times.... All drivers updated ...i know this is not the correct forum but any ideas


Do you get any errors or is just a crash to desktop? Hard to diagnosis w/o more info but here goes.

1. Since you just did a Format/Reinstall of windows a week agao then a, possible bad install of windows
2. If you used any original drivers (install cd's) when you did the format, then possible driver issue.
3. Installation of the game itself might be corrupt.
4. Internet Seucirty doing something stupid, check the logs.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Unstable overclock? If not, reinstall the game instead of repair.


Nop no overclock... Re_installing the game as am typing ...lets hope it works


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Do you get any errors or is just a crash to desktop? Hard to diagnosis w/o more info but here goes.
> 1. Since you just did a Format/Reinstall of windows a week agao then a, possible bad install of windows
> 2. If you used any original drivers (install cd's) when you did the format, then possible driver issue.
> 3. Installation of the game itself might be corrupt.
> 4. Internet Seucirty doing something stupid, check the logs.


Nop no errors, just crash....

1. Thought so, so i did format again a few hours ago.
2. Download all drivers online with latest.
3. Re-installing it as am typing








4. Checked logs , nothing .....

I'll try to play again in a few hours and check if its fixed


----------



## GoodInk

If you are still having problems, try disabling crossfire.


----------



## Einjoh

Sub'ed, exciting build you got here!


----------



## Kaxtos

Am going to go pick up the desk in 2-3 hours and start putting it together,, should have some photos by tonight...

PS..Still having crashed with my PC,,its driving me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Am going to go pick up the desk in 2-3 hours and start putting it together,, should have some photos by tonight...
> PS..Still having crashed with my PC,,its driving me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


hahaha, my English is perfect,, am mean am still having crashes


----------



## GoodInk

I missed the part about trying one card







I know it sounds dumb but try re-seating your GPU's. I just did a quick scan of your OP and didn't see what cards your have. You might want to try an older gpu driver, it wouldn't be the first time a driver came out and broke something. Have you tried stressing your system out, both cpu and gpu's at the the same time? If not run Prime, manually set it for one thread less than you have cores, and run furmark fullscreen at the same time. This will load your system to its max, let it run for about as long as you have been gaming before it crashes. I'm thinking it could be a PSU issue.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I missed the part about trying one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds dumb but try re-seating your GPU's. I just did a quick scan of your OP and didn't see what cards your have. You might want to try an older gpu driver, it wouldn't be the first time a driver came out and broke something. Have you tried stressing your system out, both cpu and gpu's at the the same time? If not run Prime, manually set it for one thread less than you have cores, and run furmark fullscreen at the same time. This will load your system to its max, let it run for about as long as you have been gaming before it crashes. I'm thinking it could be a PSU issue.


Thanks Goodink, havent tried furmark fullscreen will give it a try..

Any1 that want to help, i have oppened a threat,,link below...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214303/pc-crashing


----------



## Kaxtos

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214303/pc-crashing


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I missed the part about trying one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds dumb but try re-seating your GPU's. I just did a quick scan of your OP and didn't see what cards your have. You might want to try an older gpu driver, it wouldn't be the first time a driver came out and broke something. Have you tried stressing your system out, both cpu and gpu's at the the same time? If not run Prime, manually set it for one thread less than you have cores, and run furmark fullscreen at the same time. This will load your system to its max, let it run for about as long as you have been gaming before it crashes. I'm thinking it could be a PSU issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Goodink, havent tried furmark fullscreen will give it a try..
> 
> Any1 that want to help, i have oppened a threat,,link below...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1214303/pc-crashing
Click to expand...

Make sure you are running it with Prime, furmark only stresses one core. Fullscreen is so it will run in crossfire.


----------



## Sanders54

Lookin' good!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Am going to go pick up the desk in 2-3 hours and start putting it together,, should have some photos by tonight...
> PS..Still having crashed with my PC,,its driving me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I cannot wait for the Final Photos, this build is epic


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I cannot wait for the Final Photos, this build is epic


Hey Slappy Mcgee,, updated 2 pics ,,was too tired last night..will update all the pics in the afternoon


----------



## faMine

yeah


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*


Man, that's looking damn nice!


----------



## Bigm

Brilliant idea, mind if I steal it?









Edit: How'd you do the plexi for the lower right bend? Is it all separate panels?

Edit 2: I see now, very very nice work. My dad and I have been looking for a project. Might do something similar.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Brilliant idea, mind if I steal it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How'd you do the plexi for the lower right bend? Is it all separate panels?
> Edit 2: I see now, very very nice work. My dad and I have been looking for a project. Might do something similar.


I did this threat for everyone in Overclock.net everyone can share ideas and steal them...most of my ideas i got from others in this forum,,just changed them a bit...so sure copy anything you want,,,,, i can even give you some tips if you are serious in starting a desk project ......

They are not separate panels , one panel... i used a hot air blower ,,and curved it slowlyyyyyy


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I did this threat for everyone in Overclock.net everyone can share ideas and steal them...most of my ideas i got from others in this forum,,just changed them a bit...so sure copy anything you want,,,,, i can even give you some tips if you are serious in starting a desk project ......
> They are not separate panels , one panel... i used a hot air blower ,,and curved it slowlyyyyyy


Yeah I'm going to talk to my dad about it tonight. We'll probably build something from scratch.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Man, that's looking damn nice!


Thanks man,, its taking forever..i have been on it all morning and it seems like i didnt do anything


----------



## Bigm

Just talked to my dad before he left briefly, and it sounds like something we're gonna do.

Edit: What did you use to draw out the plans for the desk? I want to get a few ideas together before he gets home.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Just talked to my dad before he left briefly, and it sounds like something we're gonna do.
> 
> Edit: What did you use to draw out the plans for the desk? I want to get a few ideas together before he gets home.


http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/


That's what I thought. Currently throwing together a pre-alpha model.


----------



## Bigm

Can I upload the sketchup file and link it here or is that against the rules?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Can I upload the sketchup file and link it here or is that against the rules?


Just export it to jpeg and post it,, the sketch up file is like 20 + MB...


----------



## Bigm

Good idea.....keep in mind this is my first time ever using 3d modelling software plus I'm still working of a cup of espresso I drank 12 hrs ago. This is the very very early draft.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Hey Slappy Mcgee,, updated 2 pics ,,was too tired last night..will update all the pics in the afternoon


Looks good man


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Good idea.....keep in mind this is my first time ever using 3d modelling software plus I'm still working of a cup of espresso I drank 12 hrs ago. This is the very very early draft.


You should make your own thread, I have some ideas I can toss at you.









This build looks great, Kaxtos!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Good idea.....keep in mind this is my first time ever using 3d modelling software plus I'm still working of a cup of espresso I drank 12 hrs ago. This is the very very early draft.


Spiffy design. You should make a thread about it. lol. I even have some desk plans in the works thanks to this thread!


----------



## masscrazy

So the monitors go ontop of the raised i/o section? Wont the monitors be too high then?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> So the monitors go ontop of the raised i/o section? Wont the monitors be too high then?


IMO they would be perfect! on a desk about 30inch's tall there is nothing wrong with placing the monitors up another 8 inch's or so... but it is a personal perference. I happen to dislike looking down at a monitor. I like it better when they are eye level.


----------



## K62-RIG

OMG 







love it!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

So when will you start taking orders ?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Either Kaxtos is spending some alone time with his new Sexy Desk or; he is so in love with it, that he is being stingy and doesn't want to share her with anyone else


----------



## pvt.joker

this build totally has me stoked to go shopping for my own desk build materials over the 3 day weekend!









Awesome work Kaxtos, thanks for the creative inspiration to put into my own builds!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

... was the first ... can't unsee ... image google threw at me ... hahahaha


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Either Kaxtos is spending some alone time with his new Sexy Desk or; he is so in love with it, that he is being stingy and doesn't want to share her with anyone else


Sorry guys....i have been working on the build like 10 hours a day...and its not moving quickly







will upload some pics later on tonight


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Sorry guys....i have been working on the build like 10 hours a day...and its not moving quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload some pics later on tonight


Added a few more pics ..nothing up to date, they are 2 days old, will take some good pics later..


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Sorry guys....i have been working on the build like 10 hours a day...and its not moving quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload some pics later on tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Added a few more pics ..nothing up to date, they are 2 days old, will take some good pics later..
Click to expand...

Cool pics man







How come it takes so much time, is wiring a PITA or something?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Sorry guys....i have been working on the build like 10 hours a day...and its not moving quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload some pics later on tonight


Its cool man no need to apoligize







I was just joking around with ya. YOu have done alot of amazing work with this desk and I am looking forward the final pictures









PS> thank you for sharing smore more build pics


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I really love this !! ... So glad I subbed !!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Great build! I like those desk-pc-stuff builds more and more









I would like to see the result!

What software you use for drawing it?

1 question tho... What internetspeeds do you get which such 3 huge ethernetports







Must be a massive UTP cable


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Great build! I like those desk-pc-stuff builds more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the result!
> What software you use for drawing it?
> 1 question tho... What internetspeeds do you get which such 3 huge ethernetports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a massive UTP cable


lmao

Godlike internet!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Great build! I like those desk-pc-stuff builds more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the result!
> *What software you use for drawing it?*
> 1 question tho... What internetspeeds do you get which such 3 huge ethernetports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a massive UTP cable


Looks to be a Google Sketch Up rendering to me. Great free program!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Nice, didn't knew it excisted


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Nice, didn't knew it excisted


Its very nice tool for free download. HAIL GOOGLE! lol


----------



## audiofreak95

This inspired me to build my own desk here is a sketchup drawing of the proposed idea


----------



## Kaxtos

Sorry for the delay just added 2 more pics ..page 1 scroll down..will update more when am finished


----------



## Blizlake

It looks very nice!







All you need now is blue backlit keyboard


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Sorry for the delay just added 2 more pics ..page 1 scroll down..will update more when am finished


Bravo man.







You have one sexy desk







So how are your temps, is the air flow good?

P.S. I'm jelly


----------



## Costfree

Man that is awesome!!! Good work!!!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks great!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need now is blue backlit keyboard


Yeah, like my Logitech G11









And Blue-Black is the colour of FC Bruges, the best football team in Belgium


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need now is blue backlit keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like my Logitech G11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Blue-Black is the colour of FC Bruges, the best football team in Belgium
Click to expand...

Pfft. Logitech makes good mice (G9) but their keyboards... I was talking about something like Roccat Arvo or Isku or Corsair Vengeance K60


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Pfft. Logitech makes good mice (G9) *but their keyboards*... I was talking about something like Roccat Arvo or Isku or Corsair Vengeance K60


I find it funny.

I also don't understand there are soooo many threads about keyboards???!!! Mechanical or not, how much coins can you oput on it to press a key, etc...

For me a keyboard is just for typing... Don't care about the colour, keys, how it feels when slamming on it, etc... I just took the G11 cause it fit's my Antec 1200 with blue leds... And the A1200 I chose of the colours of my favourite football team









I really don't understand







but I always think: there are probably other things that I do/like/prefer/... that other people don't understand


----------



## deafboy

Looks great!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I find it funny.
> 
> I also don't understand there are soooo many threads about keyboards???!!! Mechanical or not, how much coins can you oput on it to press a key, etc...
> 
> For me a keyboard is just for typing... Don't care about the colour, keys, how it feels when slamming on it, etc... I just took the G11 cause it fit's my Antec 1200 with blue leds... And the A1200 I chose of the colours of my favourite football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I always think: there are probably other things that I do/like/prefer/... that other people don't understand


Keyboard (and mouse) preference is something that cannot be argued on, kinda like cars or music. One likes this and other one likes that and the third one doesn't care at all as long as it works. Personally, I have to spend a lot of time on computer so I wouldn't want a keyboard that doesnt feel good (even though I have one atm). My ideal keyboard would be backlit mechanical kb with mediakeys and say 4 easily accessible macro keys. Havent found any that fit the bill, but Roccat boards look nice and the one I've tested felt nice too... Just a matter of cash now


----------



## XiZeL

looks real good









ps: i have the same chair


----------



## combateng

this is the coolest thing i have ever seen!!!! you make me want to do this myself...or hire you to build it all for me while i help!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Keyboard (and mouse) preference is something that cannot be argued on, kinda like cars or music. One likes this and other one likes that and the third one doesn't care at all as long as it works. Personally, I have to spend a lot of time on computer so I wouldn't want a keyboard that doesnt feel good (even though I have one atm). My ideal keyboard would be *backlit* mechanical kb with *mediakeys* and say 4 easily accessible *macro keys*. Havent found any that fit the bill, but Roccat boards look nice and the one I've tested felt nice too... Just a matter of cash now


Logitech G11 (does not excist anymore I guess) but you can use 3x 18 keys to make a macro... (18 G-keys on M1, M2 and M3. + MR button)

But it's true about the cars comparison...

But in the end it's always like that









I like Intel. <--> I like AMD

nVidia vs Ati

Mercedes vs BMW

Etc...

Anyway great desk OP


----------



## combateng

i have a question...do you have access to all the internals? for changing out parts and things like that...it seems like once you buttoned it all together that you cant get back in and im just wondering because now im going to design soemthing like this and want some ideas and suggestions for that. maybe a way you can just detach that top plexy or something.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> i have a question...do you have access to all the internals? for changing out parts and things like that...it seems like once you buttoned it all together that you cant get back in and im just wondering because now im going to design soemthing like this and want some ideas and suggestions for that. maybe a way you can just detach that top plexy or something.


I think the whole top part can be lifted off.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I think the whole top part can be lifted off.


yah, i guess that makes since! lol


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> i have a question...do you have access to all the internals? for changing out parts and things like that...it seems like once you buttoned it all together that you cant get back in and im just wondering because now im going to design soemthing like this and want some ideas and suggestions for that. maybe a way you can just detach that top plexy or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I think the whole top part can be lifted off.


Yeap the whole top comes off.....i need to remove the monitors but it only takes a few minutes


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Yeap the whole top comes off.....i need to remove the monitors but it only takes a few minutes


well, thats an amazing build and i will say this...i am now designing one like it for myself...wont happen anytime soon but one day and it will be awesome...and water cooled..so thats gonna be fun.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> well, thats an amazing build and i will say this...i am now designing one like it for myself...wont happen anytime soon but one day and it will be awesome...and water cooled..so thats gonna be fun.


lol, we need to start a Desk PC club lol. I have been all over sketch up trying to design one lol.

@OP: I loved the idea of your desk but I didn't think It would look that amazing once completed! It looks great! Thank you for providing us all with your experience's on building one of these gizmos!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Probably the most badass thing I've ever seen.


----------



## combateng

one more thing...did you cut all the cables from your PSU and re sleeve them and then replace the ends so they were just as long as you needed to help cable management?
cause what im thinking is to run the cables through the bottom into another compartment underneath for all the cables especially since ill have a million fans to be connected with all the radiators i plan on having...and then just have the cables come back up where needed.
just wondering what you did


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> one more thing...did you cut all the cables from your PSU and re sleeve them and then replace the ends so they were just as long as you needed to help cable management?
> cause what im thinking is to run the cables through the bottom into another compartment underneath for all the cables especially since ill have a million fans to be connected with all the radiators i plan on having...and then just have the cables come back up where needed.
> just wondering what you did


I thought for mine was to put the cable's through a compartment, and the PSU would be totaly out of sight. I was going to just make some custome extensions to run everything. No need to actually sleeve the PSU once its hidden


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I thought for mine was to put the cable's through a compartment, and the PSU would be totaly out of sight. I was going to just make some custome extensions to run everything. No need to actually sleeve the PSU once its hidden


yah i was thinking about putting it like he has his inside the compartment, and then just having the cables dive down through a hole into an under compartment where everything will be connected and and extended...

i just came up with the concept of what im kinda hoping to do..but i also did the math as well. im thinking this is not going to be a project i will do until like 2015-2016 anyways so its no biggie.

im tring to make a ****ty drawing on paint so i can kinda show my idea and get any input from you guys.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> yah i was thinking about putting it like he has his inside the compartment, and then just having the cables dive down through a hole into an under compartment where everything will be connected and and extended...
> i just came up with the concept of what im kinda hoping to do..but i also did the math as well. im thinking this is not going to be a project i will do until like 2015-2016 anyways so its no biggie.
> im tring to make a ****ty drawing on paint so i can kinda show my idea and get any input from you guys.


Try Google Sketch up. its free...google it lol.

Ok, end thread jack lol.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Try Google Sketch up. its free...google it lol.
> Ok, end thread jack lol.


well i already have it done in paint, but i will try that google thing anyways and try that....wish i had CAD at home to use lol

damn, just realized...forgot to add the second pump on the underside return line...FYI this will be a two pump system min with all those radiators and blocks! lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Try Google Sketch up. its free...google it lol.
> Ok, end thread jack lol.
> 
> 
> 
> well i already have it done in paint, but i will try that google thing anyways and try that....wish i had CAD at home to use lol
> 
> damn, just realized...forgot to add the second pump on the underside return line...FYI this will be a two pump system min with all those radiators and blocks! lol
Click to expand...

want me to do some for ya?


----------



## george241312

damn that's insane brahhh !!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> this is the coolest thing i have ever seen!!!! you make me want to do this myself...or hire you to build it all for me while i help!


Thanks m8, love post like yours,,,if u ever need any help just send me a msg and i will try to help as much as i can


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Kaxtos - This turned out really nice. So when can I come pick up my new desk ?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Kaxtos - This turned out really nice. So when can I come pick up my new desk ?


I already shipped it to you, you didn't get it yet ????? that's strange cos i got your money and already spent it


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I already shipped it to you, you didn't get it yet ????? that's strange cos i got your money and already spent it


----------



## Papas

Rep+ again. amazing job. what else do you have to do to it to make it finished?

EDIT: again, really really awesome mod. desk is sooooo cool.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Rep+ again. amazing job. what else do you have to do to it to make it finished?
> EDIT: again, really really awesome mod. desk is sooooo cool.


1) In the pics its missing 2 plexi glass pieces. I have them, but just didnt put them
2) Sand blast the 3 pieces of plexi glass with design. Should have it ready today.
3) Paint Brush a small design on front panel..


----------



## SmasherBasher

Syrillian would have been so proud.









Great work. Is this shared anywhere else?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Syrillian would have been so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work. Is this shared anywhere else?


Thanks that means a lot









Shared ONLY on OVERCLOCK.NET


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Syrillian would have been so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work. Is this shared anywhere else?


I see where this is going. I second this.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Syrillian would have been so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work. Is this shared anywhere else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I see where this is going. I second this.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Absolutely sick.... great job. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Eggy88

Looking great. How are the temps looking? Had the time to do some stress testing on it to see how the airflow is?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Wow Kaxtos... not really much to say, but that desk looks AMAZING... great work!


----------



## King Kai

Almost done







real nice job + rep for this








Really gives me inspiration to start a desk build oneday. I hope the following updates will make it look even nicer


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Looking great. How are the temps looking? Had the time to do some stress testing on it to see how the airflow is?
> Keep up the good work.


Temps are the same as when had in PC case ....max load 38 c


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Temps are the same as when had in PC case ....max load 38 c


Excellent temps man, good job on this build


----------



## drka0tic

This is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Kaxtos

Haven't done anything new on the desk because my PC is crashing and trying to fix it


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Haven't done anything new on the desk because my PC is crashing and trying to fix it


Oh noes!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

are you still having the same crashing issue?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> are you still having the same crashing issue?


Yeap, i just changed my PSU....testing currently ..going to play BF3 tonigh with some friends ..lets hope no crashes


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Yeap, i just changed my PSU....testing currently ..going to play BF3 tonigh with some friends ..lets hope no crashes


Good luck


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Good luck


Yeap it seems it solved ,,was the PSU


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Yeap it seems it solved ,,was the PSU


Woot!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap it seems it solved ,,was the PSU
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, sucks that you needed to replace it, but that can be a lot easier than trying to figure out a drive or windows problem.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Yeap it seems it solved ,,was the PSU


Good to hear man







Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

man, I know I have commented on this desk before but I cant help it...

EPIC DESK IS EPIC!

Love it, so glad you got your PC working right too.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> man, I know I have commented on this desk before but I cant help it...
> EPIC DESK IS EPIC!
> Love it, so glad you got your PC working right too.


Thanks man,,now that its fixed i can finish the desk..only got a few things to do , but the guy with the sandblasting is delaying me....


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Thanks man,,now that its fixed i can finish the desk..only got a few things to do , but the guy with the sandblasting is delaying me....


I think it will be worth every second of delay


----------



## kcuestag

I can't believe I didn't see this earlier. I'd probably say this is the best modding worklog I've seen so far, looking great there!


----------



## Specter_Phi

WOW! Im impressed with your build.

Good job!


----------



## Twilex

Wow this is fantastic. I really need to make me one of these someday. Does not look like easy work though. Good work


----------



## Takism

Good job







this is the best modding worklog


----------



## Domeaphilia

This is one of the best idea's I've seen. You're definitely a hero! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kaxtos

Just called the guy with the sandblasting, and he said that my design is to complex and cant do it......







any ideas what designs i could do on the plexi glass ?


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Just called the guy with the sandblasting, and he said that my design is to complex and cant do it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what designs i could do on the plexi glass ?


Sorry mate wish I had time to read over your thread. Look up soda blasting and bead blasting. If your looking at etching a design its simple. A gravity hand held sandblaster and special sandblasting tape to make your design. If I'm on the wrong track correct me, and chances are I'll have other input for you.

Thinking more into it it is possible to modify the tip in a gravity sandblaster to make the nozzle smaller then you can experiment with using a hole rang of grains so to speak. I.e caster sugar. If you have a decent compressor with a regulator that will control the amount of force behind your sand or something else you choose to use.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Just called the guy with the sandblasting, and he said that my design is to complex and cant do it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what designs i could do on the plexi glass ?


Screw blasting. Bill Owen answers this one well I think.






Etch it yourself. its cheap and easy to do









EDIT: had the wrong video, fixed it sorry.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Screw blasting. Bill Owen answers this one well I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Etch it yourself. its cheap and easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: had the wrong video, fixed it sorry.


Thats really cool ill check it out


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Sorry mate wish I had time to read over your thread. Look up soda blasting and bead blasting. If your looking at etching a design its simple. A gravity hand held sandblaster and special sandblasting tape to make your design. If I'm on the wrong track correct me, and chances are I'll have other input for you.
> Thinking more into it it is possible to modify the tip in a gravity sandblaster to make the nozzle smaller then you can experiment with using a hole rang of grains so to speak. I.e caster sugar. If you have a decent compressor with a regulator that will control the amount of force behind your sand or something else you choose to use.


Wow thanks m8, will check into that as well.. thanks


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Screw blasting. Bill Owen answers this one well I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Etch it yourself. its cheap and easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: had the wrong video, fixed it sorry.


Mate, unless your a master graver no. Dremels are not the answer to everything. A multilayer stencil using different blasting materials with different blasting pressures, i can see it come alive.


----------



## Kaxtos

Am going to go to the sandblast dude in the afternoon to check what designs he has,,,because i dont want to screw the plexi glass pieces i have by experimenting...,,just give give him a simple design and wallaaaa..done much easier


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Am going to go to the sandblast dude in the afternoon to check what designs he has,,,because i dont want to screw the plexi glass pieces i have by experimenting...,,just give give him a simple design and wallaaaa..done much easier


Go to a sandblaster and ask for his sand thats finished. Its to fine for him to use. The sand is called garnet,

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/garnet-sand.html

Different grades,

These work beautiful for home/light stuff.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gravity-Feed-Portable-Pneumatic-Sand-Blaster-Gun-Hand-Held-w-Spare-Blast-Tip-/370589019428?pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&hash=item5648d3ad24

Now with what your doing you can somehow make the nozzle small , increase decrease air pressure and also change the size of the hole that feeds the sand into the nozzle.

I've seen beach sand used to blast aluminum, with good results


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Mate, unless your a master graver no. Dremels are not the answer to everything. A multilayer stencil using different blasting materials with different blasting pressures, i can see it come alive.


Not a master but I was able to do the etching on some plexi, it was very easy. but yes blasting would be best if you can get the design you want. Good luck!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Am going to go to the sandblast dude in the afternoon to check what designs he has,,,because i dont want to screw the plexi glass pieces i have by experimenting...,,just give give him a simple design and wallaaaa..done much easier


What design are you going to go with or is that a secret until you have it finished?







Also did you find anyone that could airbrush a design for you? I still think an Airbrushed blue pearl clear coat design on the desktop would be nice


----------



## Saancho

Been following this Log for awhile now...so stoked to see how Awesome your desk came out! ...what a treat! Great job man!

would it be possible to get some closer pics of the Motherboard compartment? we wanna see what you see when your sitting in front of this beast!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saancho*
> 
> Been following this Log for awhile now...so stoked to see how Awesome your desk came out! ...what a treat! Great job man!
> would it be possible to get some closer pics of the Motherboard compartment? we wanna see what you see when your sitting in front of this beast!


Sure...... Going to take some pics tomorrow because am currently working on a few things right now....


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> What design are you going to go with or is that a secret until you have it finished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did you find anyone that could airbrush a design for you? I still think an Airbrushed blue pearl clear coat design on the desktop would be nice


Just got the sandblast Plexi glass..you will have to wait till tomorrow to see the pics





































About the airbrush,,,hmmmmmm am thinking of a friends of mine.... but am not sure if he has the skills...am going to ask him to do a design on paper first if he can do it well, then i will proceed on the desk


----------



## Kaxtos

Just added a few more pics on page 1...... Hope you like


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Just added a few more pics on page 1...... Hope you like


You win.


----------



## That Guy

Best custom I've ever seen.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> You win.


Hope thats good


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Victory is yours.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Hope thats good


Well, its bad for us because we lost, but you.. its great for you because you won!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Hope thats good


Good? That's just epic man.
Showoff...


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Did you use any ideas that I pmmed ? it was a rush pm.

If so which ones?


----------



## rafety58

Man this desk build just gets better and better. Do you have anything else planned for it, or is it almost completed now?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Man this desk build just gets better and better. *Do you have anything else planned for it, or is it almost completed now?*


Yea, what he said! is it done or is there more?!?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

That looks amazing!

I've been following this from day one, and half expected it to be a no-go like so many others I am/was following. I'm SO glad you finished it up, it looks really great. You, sir, are an artist...


----------



## R4V3N

I love the plexi design you went with. The whole thing looks great!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

I've been following this thread since day one and I'm thoroughly impressed. Absolutely fantastic and inspiring job!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Man this desk build just gets better and better. Do you have anything else planned for it, or is it almost completed now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, what he said! is it done or is there more?!?


I still have to do an airbrush design


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I still have to do an airbrush design


cant wait to see how it turns out









+rep


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Just added a few more pics on page 1...... Hope you like


OMG the design on the plexi is EPIC!!!!! You sir, have the best custom desk build


----------



## Viski

The plexi... amazing


----------



## Kaxtos

Quick question, has any one of you ever managed to get a sponsorship? If yes .specify




























or any information that could help

Thanks in advance

Cos want to Watercool my pc ...and wondering if it worth the hassle of trying to get a sponsor or just buy it instead


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Did you use any ideas that I pmmed ? it was a rush pm.
> If so which ones?


Sorry man forgot to answer you cos was in a rush as well.... no i didn't use any ideas but i must say your ideas was excellent .....









I found a friend that could do it for me ,,and just left them their and picked them up in the afternoon









PS ..would like to thank you and every1 else that has provided me with excellent ideas that are helping me with the project..


----------



## CiBi

super awesome desk mod m8, well done!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quick question, has any one of you ever managed to get a sponsorship? If yes .specify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or any information that could help
> Thanks in advance
> Cos want to Watercool my pc ...and wondering if it worth the hassle of trying to get a sponsor or just buy it instead


Well you could try and send EKWB, Koolance, Watercool, Phobya, XSPC (or some retailer like Aquatuning (who happens to own phobya and alphacool if i'm not terribly mistaken)) an email with a link to this thread and your plans, but you'll probably just have to dig deep and buy the parts yourself.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quick question, has any one of you ever managed to get a sponsorship? If yes .specify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or any information that could help
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cos want to Watercool my pc ...and wondering if it worth the hassle of trying to get a sponsor or just buy it instead


I remember reading a post awhile back about getting sponsors, I think it was by Bill Owen but I could be wrong. It said in most cases you will have to be able promote their products through forums(more the better) with at least semi-professional pics, taking it to PC events/shows/competitions/ect, and some other stuff. I would go in to the sponsored section and PM some of the people that have gotten sponsored and see what they say.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quick question, has any one of you ever managed to get a sponsorship? If yes .specify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or any information that could help
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cos want to Watercool my pc ...and wondering if it worth the hassle of trying to get a sponsor or just buy it instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading a post awhile back about getting sponsors, I think it was by Bill Owen but I could be wrong. It said in most cases you will have to be able promote their products through forums(more the better) with at least semi-professional pics, taking it to PC events/shows/competitions/ect, and some other stuff. I would go in to the sponsored section and PM some of the people that have gotten sponsored and see what they say.
Click to expand...

Here's an few years old one I read last year.
http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2007/11/20/hitchhiker_guide_to_mod_sponsorship/1


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Everyone I nominated Project KAPROS for March mod of the month. Keep an eye on the thread to see when voting will begin.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-nominate-your-favorite-builds-or-your-own


----------



## Arthedes

subbed. this is so awesome!


----------



## combateng

thumbs up for the winner of the March Mod of the month!!!! you got it in the bag!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> thumbs up for the winner of the March Mod of the month!!!! you got it in the bag!


I like this plan.


----------



## rafety58

Wouldn't winning mod of the month greatly increase his chances of getting sponsored?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Wouldn't winning mod of the month greatly increase his chances of getting sponsored?


Possibly.

Sponsors like to sponsor new builds, and they like to sponsor folks that have a few awesome builds under their belt and have made a name for themselves.

EDIT: Not that they don't sponsor WIP's, they have before. But most of the sponsored builds I see (Especially with muliple sponsorships) are brand new builds by folks with an established reputation for doing awesome mods/builds.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> thumbs up for the winner of the March Mod of the month!!!! you got it in the bag!


Not if he gets sponsored, that will disqualify him.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Not if he gets sponsored, that will disqualify him.


I wouldn't enter if i was sponsored , it was just asking a general question. PS i dont think i have a chance anyways to get sponsored


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Not if he gets sponsored, that will disqualify him.


well i NEVER SAID anything about getting sponsored...and even if he did now,,,he was not sponsored for this build so this build would still qualify


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Not if he gets sponsored, that will disqualify him.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't enter if i was sponsored , it was just asking a general question. PS i dont think i have a chance anyways to get sponsored
Click to expand...

I think you do, this is one of the best desk mods I've seen in awhile. Most of the ones that are at the level you have taken this to are built from scratch.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Not if he gets sponsored, that will disqualify him.
> 
> 
> 
> well i NEVER SAID anything about getting sponsored...and even if he did now,,,he was not sponsored for this build so this build would still qualify
Click to expand...

I was just saying so he knew not to get a sponsor before he wins.


----------



## ericld

I would have to say this is one of the better desk mods I have yet seen. Now you need to start taking orders and sell this as a kit.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> I would have to say this is one of the better desk mods I have yet seen. Now you need to start taking orders and sell this as a kit.


id buy this desk in a quick sec...as fast i i could enter my credit card # and click buy!!!!! (as long as the price is reasonable) lol


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> I would have to say this is one of the better desk mods I have yet seen. Now you need to start taking orders and sell this as a kit.


Thats funny because i may be doing a desk for a friend of mine, i different design of course


----------



## Kaxtos

OK now am pissed







i have 3 philips 22 inch monitors for the past year and because of the desk, i want to wall mount them so to have easy access to the inside of the desk,,and just realized they are not vesa compatible (4 holes at the back ).... Ready to push them out the window


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> OK now am pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 philips 22 inch monitors for the past year and because of the desk, i want to wall mount them so to have easy access to the inside of the desk,,and just realized they are not vesa compatible (4 holes at the back ).... Ready to push them out the window


Ohh that sucks...time for an upgrade no?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Ohh that sucks...time for an upgrade no?


Nop no upgrade,,MOD TIME I BELIEVE







make non vesa to vesa


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Nop no upgrade,,MOD TIME I BELIEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make non vesa to vesa


That works too. You better be posting pic's of said mod! lulz


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> That works too. You better be posting pic's of said mod! lulz


I will,already found a way to do it without drilling holes in the back of the monitor like some other have done, just need to make a custom plate with a curve ..will post pics 2morrow when i have completed it....


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I will,already found a way to do it without drilling holes in the back of the monitor like some other have done, just need to make a custom plate with a curve ..will post pics 2morrow when i have completed it....


Amazing! I need you to finish your desk already lol


----------



## pez

Wow, it had been a while since I checked back last, but I last saw you beginning the paint. Looks amazing now. Great job man.


----------



## JCArch

This turned out unbelievably nice, great work!


----------



## AllDay028

This is great. As someone who hasn't done a mod yet, but who aspires to do so, this is inspirational.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> OK now am pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 philips 22 inch monitors for the past year and because of the desk, i want to wall mount them so to have easy access to the inside of the desk,,and just realized they are not vesa compatible (4 holes at the back ).... Ready to push them out the window


OK i managed to make my monitors from non vesa to vesa......







i will update the pics tomorrow .......

Modding is a way of life,,,why buy something when you can just do it ......should put this in my signature


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> OK now am pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 philips 22 inch monitors for the past year and because of the desk, i want to wall mount them so to have easy access to the inside of the desk,,and just realized they are not vesa compatible (4 holes at the back ).... Ready to push them out the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK i managed to make my monitors from non vesa to vesa......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will update the pics tomorrow .......
> 
> Modding is a way of life,,,why buy something when you can just do it ......should put this in my signature
Click to expand...

Nice one, remember to do a quick "guide" too









And while you're at it (sig), fill in your hardware specs.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Nothing is more rewarding then taking base materials and turning them into a product.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Nothing is more rewarding then taking base materials and turning them into a product.


Yeap


----------



## Kaxtos

Ok so i managed to Make my monitors vesa.......

1) Removed the stand and made 2 custom parts





2) The reason why its 2 pieces is because if it was 1 piece i wouldn't be able to screw the screws at the back.



3)Going to paint the pieces black matt when finished



Will post some pics when i get them on the wall


----------



## Blizlake

double...


----------



## Blizlake

Not bad at all








btw, a small ratchet wrench or other angled tool would have come pretty handy with that monitor setup, you wouldnt have needed to make them out of 2 separate pieces.
I have similar screw bits as those angled hex keys.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



like these but philips, allen etc.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Ok so i managed to Make my monitors vesa.......
> 1) Removed the stand and made 2 custom parts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) The reason why its 2 pieces is because if it was 1 piece i wouldn't be able to screw the screws at the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Going to paint the pieces black matt when finished
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some pics when i get them on the wall


Looking good. I can not wait to see them mounted on the wall.


----------



## pvt.joker

Good stuff. Hopefully I won't run into the vesa mount issue, but glad I saw the updates you posted here just in case I have to run out and get something to throw together a custom mount.


----------



## subassy

And to think, I'm still debating whether I should drill a grommet in my Galant... looks awesome btw...


----------



## l3p

Really like the build man!
Darn I can't even hold track of all desk builds anymore! Love them!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Really like the build man!
> Darn I can't even hold track of all desk builds anymore! Love them!


Thanks man..PS it was your desk that inspired me to do my Project.... so a big thank you too you


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Really like the build man!
> Darn I can't even hold track of all desk builds anymore! Love them!


Sensei himself posted in this thread









How're the rigged vesa mounts working btw?


----------



## StormX2

Oh nice job with the Mounts, Can anyone do kaxtos a faver and clean up the edges for transparency on his avatar =?

Driving me nuts haha


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sensei himself posted in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How're the rigged vesa mounts working btw?


Perfect!!!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Oh nice job with the Mounts, Can anyone do kaxtos a faver and clean up the edges for transparency on his avatar =?
> Driving me nuts haha


Like this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Perfect!!!!!


Glad to hear







pics?


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Like this?
> Glad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics?


HAHA I just PM'd him a touched up pic


----------



## StormX2

=)~

Im an Avy Suggester, most of OCN's best Avatars were pushed into creation by my wild imagination =)

Too bad I dont have the skills ot do anything myself =/

Im like the perfect person to have next to you for just about any job, just im only good at selling the idea, and fine tuning the idea


----------



## Editor22

I just can't sit at my Galant desk at work now without thinking about this! You've warped my mind Kaxtos!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> I just can't sit at my Galant desk at work now without thinking about this! You've warped my mind Kaxtos!


hahaha...just get a chainsaw and start chopping it up


----------



## 5nak3

Not sure if anyone knows this, but this desk was featured on Kotaku (clicky).

What struck me was rather than comment on the desk, build, hours of hard work and dedication...they argued on the merits of assembling Ikea furniture. In any case, well done OP!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

The tone of the writer.... ulg


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5nak3*
> 
> Not sure if anyone knows this, but this desk was featured on Kotaku (clicky).
> What struck me was rather than comment on the desk, build, hours of hard work and dedication...they argued on the merits of assembling Ikea furniture. In any case, well done OP!


W T FFFFF.......who put my desk on that site without asking me..am PISSEDDDD


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Email the author at the bottom and find out mate.

I liked how they said Ikea was a meatball restaurant.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Email the author at the bottom and find out mate.
> I liked how they said Ikea was a meatball restaurant.


Just emailed the editor and the author ,,with a nice ****ty email.....
What pissed me is they did it without asking...

And i don't want stupid people commenting on my desk from other forums,, only comments from people from OVECLOCK.NET community that know what modding is and know how hard it is..... because only if your a modder or trying to be ,,can you really appreciate it...

One of the guys on KOtaku said ....it must be hard everytime u need a usb port to have to go under the table to use it ...READ THE POST STUPID ...theres usbs infront of the desk , where the fan controller is


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Power to ya brother. I'd be bloody brassed off if someone posted my work elsewhere.


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> W T FFFFF.......who put my desk on that site without asking me..am PISSEDDDD


Well, for the record it wasn't me









I saw the mod of the week and without even reading the article I knew who it belonged to...hopefully you get it sorted out.

Despite the troubles, I think being picked up and posted on another blog just goes to show all that work you put into the desk caught someone's eye. Shame they didn't ask you first


----------



## rafety58

I'd be pissed off if someone posted my work without asking to, at least they credited your name, and linked back to the original op. Although that still does not give them the right without asking you.

And the comments on that page made me face palm over and over again. I don't think one of them talked about the awesome mod, instead they argued about how hard ikea furniture is to build


----------



## Blizlake

I havent facepalmed so hard in quite a while. The comments at kotaku...








It's cool to get props from peeps at other sites, but not without asking for permission to publish it first.
Edit: besides, ikea furniture is pretty darn easy to assemble...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I havent facepalmed so hard in quite a while. The comments at kotaku...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool to get props from peeps at other sites, but not without asking for permission to publish it first.
> Edit: besides, ikea furniture is pretty darn easy to assemble...


I lolled, so hard.


----------



## Paradigm84

The e-peen is strong with this one, excellent job!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The e-peen is strong with this one, excellent job!


What are you saying here?


----------



## Paradigm84

I am saying the entire thing is epic and I am incredibly jealous.


----------



## combateng

so seriously...when are you taking orders for desk builds? lol


----------



## MoMann

Its simple. This guy wins.


----------



## noobhell

Love it but from where do u get the time?????


----------



## Trailboss3

Nice Job on the Custom Desk. It is inspiring me to start on one I have been tossing around in my head for over a year.


----------



## Kaxtos

A friend of mine asked me if am willing to sell my PC.....and i think i might say yes














Mixed feelings here

PS. i forgot to add pics with the monitors mounted up,,hope ill remember 2 upload 2morrow


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if am willing to sell my PC.....and i think i might say yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings here
> PS. i forgot to add pics with the monitors mounted up,,hope ill remember 2 upload 2morrow


NOOO after all of that hardwork don't sell it. You haven't even had the chance to enjoy it for a year.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if am willing to sell my PC.....and i think i might say yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings here
> PS. i forgot to add pics with the monitors mounted up,,hope ill remember 2 upload 2morrow


You mean the computer hardware, or the whole desk with all the hardware? I'd say you've invested quite the amount of time into the desk, pull the parts and sell em to upgrade yourself, but don't let that beautiful desk go so soon.


----------



## xxRemnantxx

You win hands down.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if am willing to sell my PC.....and i think i might say yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings here
> PS. i forgot to add pics with the monitors mounted up,,hope ill remember 2 upload 2morrow
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the computer hardware, or the whole desk with all the hardware? I'd say you've invested quite the amount of time into the desk, pull the parts and sell em to upgrade yourself, but don't let that beautiful desk go so soon.
Click to expand...

Or, better idea, build a second one for profit?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Or, better idea, build a second one for profit?


Even better idea! Build a second one and give it to me!

Nah, just messin'. (unless you're going to do it. lol) The desk is amazing, I would hope you'd keep it for a while.


----------



## Colonel Zay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I would hope you'd keep it for a while.


IMO - the longer he keeps it, the more the value of it drops? An epic, brand new PC desk? Or an epic, used PC desk? Of course he'll take super care of it, but still. Just thinking from a resale POV


----------



## pvt.joker

I would think from the way he built the desk, it's not a one shot deal, looks like it wouldn't be too hard to replace/upgrade the pc hardware in it to keep the desk itself up to date pc wise. If this isn't the case, that would be the only small flaw in an otherwise awesome build.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> IMO - the longer he keeps it, the more the value of it drops? An epic, brand new PC desk? Or an epic, used PC desk? Of course he'll take super care of it, but still. Just thinking from a resale POV


The desk itself wouldn't lose much value, it's an epic desk. Even in fairly rough (but repairable) condition it would be valuable. The hardware in it will lose value, but I'd rather put my own goodies in it anyhow.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up-vote-now

GO GO GO!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up-vote-now
> GO GO GO!


LOL you beat me to it. Everyone make sure to vote


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Kaxtos has my vote. The other nominees did some great work too, but this desk is one of a kind and full custom awesomeness.

Good luck Kaxtos, you put a lot of work into this desk, and you deserve the win. Also, congrats on the nomination. That alone is a pretty big thing.


----------



## Kaxtos

Thanks guys for voting for me ..you guys are the besttttt !!!!!!!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Its close now. Project KAPROS is winning by 1 vote Anyone that has subbed this thread, if you have not voted yet make sure to do so







http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up-vote-now

Oh Kaxtos, I wouldn't have renamed the thread title. It confused me when i was looking for your build log in my subs







Good Luck to you man.


----------



## Einjoh

Voted for you Kaxtos! Hope you'll win


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Cool Project KAPROS is winning with 42 votes


----------



## geovas77

Voted for Kapros ofc, good luck although I am sure this is in the bag


----------



## Barca

DUDEEEEEEEEEEEE SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK TABLE
SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
TOOO SICK
SO ILL YOU NEED 3 NURSES.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barca*
> 
> DUDEEEEEEEEEEEE SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK TABLE
> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
> TOOO SICK
> SO ILL YOU NEED 3 NURSES.


thanks m8, your comment made me smile


----------



## Kaxtos

I wish i could take all of you that voted for me for A COLD BEER win or lose ... but geographically its impossible

Best i can do:


----------



## Blizlake




----------



## SandShark




----------



## rafety58




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I wish i could take all of you that voted for me for A COLD BEER win or lose ... but geographically its impossible
> Best i can do:


Mail me the beer and I'll refrigerate it myself!

Problem solver, right here.


----------



## axipher




----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


DAS BOOT!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I wish i could take all of you that voted for me for A COLD BEER win or lose ... but geographically its impossible
> Best i can do:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SniperTeamTango




----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Congrats on the win for Mod of the Month March 2012
















http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-last-day-to-vote-vote-now

Its not official yet but we can all see you won


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Congrats on the win for Mod of the Month March 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1223637/march-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-last-day-to-vote-vote-now
> Its not official yet but we can all see you won


Thanks guys for voting for me, its really nice to feel that all my work has been awarded. Even if you didn't vote for me , i would still like to thanks you for participating because we had something like 5000 views and only 190 votes.

Also to ikem, Fshizl, lvl8Hacker , bob808 your projects are amazing they truly are ,,as a modder i can understand the time effort and CASH you put into you projects... lol sry guys if this seems like a speech but its hard to add in text how impress i am with all the projects and this forum.

Keep up the good work

PS. I had a bad comment on a forum that some1 posted my project and i was really pissed..... but then i said to myself ..... this project was done for my pleasure, for my use...and if he has the guts let him try to mod and see how well he can do it, modding is hard, time consuming, expensive, sometimes frustrating ... so please think before posting , because some1 added lots of time and effort in that project and its not pleasant to receive negative comments.

+1 to all modders


----------



## Jimbags

well said mate and good on ya







dunno if u remember me ive been watching from the start but stayed quiet i mentioned airflow a while back







anyways enjoy the win you deserve it


----------



## Raikkok

Kaxtosssssssss

Good luck my friend










Many thanks for your advices via mp


----------



## Raikkok

Kaxtosssssssss

Good luck my friend










Many thanks for your advices via mp


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Congrats on your MOTM win


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I followed this build log from day one. It came along very nicely and you deserve the win Kaxtos









One of my favorite things about your build log. All picture's and updates were posted on the first post. So no digging through pages of people chatting to find all of the pictures


----------



## blackdiamond

can anyone tell me what the demensions are on the materials used in this build would love to build one


----------



## Evangelion

This is beautiful. You did an amazing job!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackdiamond*
> 
> can anyone tell me what the demensions are on the materials used in this build would love to build one


its 2meters x 85cm,, if you want any info just msg me ,,grad to help in any questions you have


----------



## Xaero252

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/24/600x400px-LL-2445ff5e_2.jpeg
What are the displays used in this picture? I just want to know for size reasons, since I am planning on using the same desk for my 3x24" display setup.


----------



## kyle7412

WOW


----------



## Tacongcohan

Much respect for the sheer size and effort let alone the money putting into this. Very nice, wish I could do the same for my rig.


----------



## solsamurai

Seriously amazing work here. Congrats!


----------



## Darkpriest667

that is sick! Awesome job man!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackdiamond*
> 
> can anyone tell me what the demensions are on the materials used in this build would love to build one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/24/600x400px-LL-2445ff5e_2.jpeg
> What are the displays used in this picture? I just want to know for size reasons, since I am planning on using the same desk for my 3x24" display setup.


Dimensions of the desk for every1 that asked :



PS: am using 3 x 23 so the 24 will be just fine


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Hey Kaxtos, any updates on the wall mounting of the monitors?


----------



## Hukkel

Huuuuge respect from my side good sir. Desk pcs are great. And that sand blasted plexiglass has a real Metal Gear Solid 2 feel to it.










Hoe are the temps? Does heat linger in the middle part?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Hey Kaxtos, any updates on the wall mounting of the monitors?


Oupsssss i forgot to post pics with wall mounts ,,i took a quick pic from phone, will take some good pics later when its night , with nice neon blue effect









Or i can just close the curtains ...lol but am leaving the house in 2 min


----------



## For_the_moves

Great work. I wish I could do stuff like this.


----------



## H969

Very Nice Work!! Thanks for sharing







+Reps


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

That looks really good man. I like it with the wall mounting to free up space on the top of the desk. +REP again sir


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> this is an awesome idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna do a full desk build one day when i can afford it


Like I said will all these builds you can have all the money for the build but do you have all the right tools.


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

DUB post


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

I have been wondering why guys don't use real wood instead of particle board or ply wood . It is allot more work but dam some nice black locust burl or some zebra wood that would be sick even cross cut oak looks great and it not that much.

Sweet build tho man look perfect.

DAMIT DUB POST SRY


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Looks amazing!!! I love how much time and effort people put into building PC's


----------



## von rottes

So....beautiful!


----------



## jasin39

what is "subbed" or "subbd"


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasin39*
> 
> what is "subbed" or "subbd"


It means that someone has Subscribed to a thread for future updates.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> I have been wondering why guys don't use real wood instead of particle board or ply wood . It is allot more work but dam some nice black locust burl or some zebra wood that would be sick even cross cut oak looks great and it not that much.
> Sweet build tho man look perfect.
> DAMIT DUB POST SRY


Because its heavy as crap to move... I doubt price is much of a factor for most of these builders but it is FREAKING heavy.. My brother and I tried to move his solid wood desk one time and we had to actually call a moving company just to move that one thing out of his house. It must have weighed 1000 pounds as it took 6 very big burly men to move it and I dont think they enjoyed it.


----------



## Phil~

Not just that, but he was building this on an Ikea table....it would have been top heavy. And price, you have got to be kidding me.....nice mahogany or Cherry wood (even oak) for such a project would have cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Not just that, but he was building this on an Ikea table....it would have been top heavy. And price, you have got to be kidding me.....nice mahogany or Cherry wood (even oak) for such a project would have cost hundreds of dollars.


And you mis-cut one time and you just wasted a bunch of cash...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Gotta love that PES logo on the desk


----------



## blackbuilder

Sweet! mother of god


----------



## Fallendreams

so wantttttt


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> so wantttttt


this.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Do Want!


----------



## lanestew

I'm interested in how you made the lights. Any more info on what you did would be appreciated.


----------



## LLC101

If I win the lotto, I'm coming to you to build a mega monster system for MEE!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Little late to Sub, but Congrats on the "WIN!" and now I can only hope your next step to this is Water Cooling. That desk would look so smecsy with a water cooled build in it.









~Ceadder


----------



## PeePs

Yes, that is the coolest desk/computer I have ever seen. Jealousy level is off the charts.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

What are the switches used for the (I assume) power and reset?
Does anyone know?

An awesome desk mod


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Gotta love that PES logo on the desk


I believe that is just a banner









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> What are the switches used for the (I assume) power and reset?
> Does anyone know?
> An awesome desk mod


They look to be toggle switches for general hardware purposes that he chose to use for this. Something like this I'd venture to guess...
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/POWER-FIRST-Toggle-Switch-2VLN5?Pid=search


----------



## linuxfueled

Looks great and "you" built it. Most impressed by the details such as the frosted octagons on the lexan.


----------



## daman246

wow just wow
Amazing Built dude


----------



## Nemesis158

To put it simply, EPIC.
Love the missile switches too


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanestew*
> 
> I'm interested in how you made the lights. Any more info on what you did would be appreciated.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> What are the switches used for the (I assume) power and reset?
> Does anyone know?
> An awesome desk mod


The red flight control switches are for 1) Lights of the fans 2) Neon lights i custom made
The round buttons are for 1) Power Button 2) Reset Button


----------



## Kaxtos

PS Am building 2 more Projects... one for a friend ,, it will be a wall mounted PC case ..we should be starting in a week or so.... Will make a thread

AND

we are currently doing the designs for our new house and am implementing my designs for my new gaming room, not gaming desk but room








you can just imagine , even custom designing the walls







Unfortunately this project is for next year , but it will be absolutely amazing


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> PS Am building 2 more Projects... one for a friend ,, it will be a wall mounted PC case ..we should be starting in a week or so.... Will make a thread
> AND
> we are currently doing the designs for our new house and am implementing my designs for my new gaming room, not gaming desk but room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can just imagine , even custom designing the walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this project is for next year , but it will be absolutely amazing


Dude please keep us update and let us know when you create build logs for these builds. I am looking forward to both.


----------



## mironccr345

Awesome Job! That looks really clean and I'm loving the Plexiglas!


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Not just that, but he was building this on an Ikea table....it would have been top heavy. And price, you have got to be kidding me.....nice mahogany or Cherry wood (even oak) for such a project would have cost hundreds of dollars.


And those aren't even the exotic woods, Import woods your talking big bucks.


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Because its heavy as crap to move... I doubt price is much of a factor for most of these builders but it is FREAKING heavy.. My brother and I tried to move his solid wood desk one time and we had to actually call a moving company just to move that one thing out of his house. It must have weighed 1000 pounds as it took 6 very big burly men to move it and I dont think they enjoyed it.


It might have been oak that is a very heavy wood there are allot of different woods out there that are lighter.

Look up purple heart wood that's some really nice wood but about 3 times lighter then oak.










Purple heart with mahogany


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

saying i'm jealous would be an understatement. Fantastic work!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*


I'm sure you mentioned this already, but what kind of lights are you using inside the tube?


----------



## detroid

This is beauitful and this guy is right, modding is the way of life, modding beautifies your lifestyle.


----------



## grishkathefool

God, I love Desk Mods!!

Good on ya!


----------



## scariaar

Awsome build! And what a talent! Would love to make something like that im just wondering what program u designed it on n I take it its now a free one lol and the other thing was how much would one of there builds cost, I have the computer and that just the materials really? Tools I can get hold of pretty easy.

and the blasting on the flexi glass is amazing! Loving the build


----------



## thomasf94

Like a boss.


----------



## GreenieGriz

This is without a doubt the coolest thing I have seen in a long... long time.

Many props and +rep


----------



## Eurphuct

just wow


----------



## VoidByte

Mother of God! Awesome mate!


----------



## Evil Edison

Wow. Just wow. That is all.


----------



## iradiation

how are the temps in that bad boy?


----------



## jlw777

Love it... One of the most unique build so far. Gz, hard work paying off. Looking at my set up and realizing how bland it is now...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

This mod blows my Galant desk away! Great desk tho.


----------



## wirefox

This is just pure blue goodness.... fantastic work.


----------



## UnrealX

this is amazing i was in need of a new desk and im pretty handy with my hands so ill try something like this, thanks for the amazing idea


----------



## UltraVolta425

Seriously dude, that is THE first casemod that ever made me believe in casemodding!
This makes me wanna leave work early, go to ikea and follow your example! Gorgeous thing you have there!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iradiation*
> 
> how are the temps in that bad boy?


The temps are ok.... 36 celcious when playing BF3 on ultra graphics,,, its not perfect but its good for air cooling ....


----------



## kash04

Wonder where he got that wallpaper from!
loos awesome!


----------



## amin7ty

Awesome!


----------



## lanestew

Thanks for the info and updates. PS, congrats on making ikea hackers.

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/04/galant-gets-gorgeous.html?m=1


----------



## Adrenaline

Good job , Looks beast


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I have the same desk lol.


----------



## Cyanide89

Could you please show me how you did the plexiglass pieces!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyanide89*
> 
> Could you please show me how you did the plexiglass pieces!


Pretty sure he cut the protective paper on the inside portion of the plexi and removed the pieces leaving a template. Then he blasted the exposed surface with a media blaster. Possibly with a focus nozzle on it to keep the material on the exposed surface and as much away from the contact paper. When finished you just remove the protective paper and **viola!** nice nifty new look. All you need is access to a blast cabinet and media blaster equipment.









~Ceadder


----------



## Super Coffee

Looks spectacular!! One idea for you if you ever plan to modify it, would be to add a couple of usb ports into the front panel so you wouldn't have to run those cables under the plexi.


----------



## Cyanide89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure he cut the protective paper on the inside portion of the plexi and removed the pieces leaving a template. Then he blasted the exposed surface with a media blaster. Possibly with a focus nozzle on it to keep the material on the exposed surface and as much away from the contact paper. When finished you just remove the protective paper and **viola!** nice nifty new look. All you need is access to a blast cabinet and media blaster equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Makes perfect sense.







Thanks.


----------



## Colt

Magnificent!
I like the window positions


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure he cut the protective paper on the inside portion of the plexi and removed the pieces leaving a template. Then he blasted the exposed surface with a media blaster. Possibly with a focus nozzle on it to keep the material on the exposed surface and as much away from the contact paper. When finished you just remove the protective paper and **viola!** nice nifty new look. All you need is access to a blast cabinet and media blaster equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


YEAP


----------



## Ceadderman

I been around a few fabrication shops at one time or another in this walk we call life.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## 1010001011001

wow that looks fantastic! you should go ahead and water-cool that bad boy







subbed


----------



## ALEXH-

That is a beast! Congrats!


----------



## bfe_vern

This is nicely done! Great job!


----------



## ali7up

Congrats man, that an awesome desk. How did it wend up costing you?


----------



## Nightz2k

Wow...very impressive. All from scratch too, amazing. Turned out great!









Awesome job man!


----------



## rgvbxdtgsx

Looks nice bro, good job


----------



## FannBlade

Sorry I'm late to the show!
Congrats on the MOTM win. Very nice layout and execution of the plan. I like the subtle yet busy design. Nice job with paint I know it's tough to keep black dirt free.
Excellent!


----------



## ChrisAfric

Awesome case bro! How much did it cost you building this?


----------



## I Whip My Hair

WOW! O_O Nice Build!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Awesome case bro! How much did it cost you building this?


The desk by it self didn't cost much, approx 150-200 Euro
but the fans, cables,wires, HD hot swaps, fan controllers and other gadgets was another 200 Euro,, so it must of cost me about 400 Euro....

BUT IT WAS SO WORTH IT


----------



## Atham

Amazing. I would like to have your desk.


----------



## viper522

I think I just Krakedatoa! This build is incredible.


----------



## reeltape

Thanks for the post, now I know what I will do this summer! Sweet!


----------



## core unlocker

Are you CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZY. That is awesome man!!! Super cool


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reeltape*
> 
> Thanks for the post, now I know what I will do this summer! Sweet!


If you need any help or tips just PM me and ill try my best to help


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quality build dude !
Nice work !


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Kaxtos, any update on the other projects you had mentioned before?


----------



## unfriend

Truly superb work. I am picking up a Galant this week since my old corner desk just broke, and am salivating while thinking that this is what it can become. It is a pity that I just found this right now and was unable to watch it grow from concept to completion, but the finished product is truly a work of art. I don't think I would be wrong in assuming that the pictures don't quite do it justice.

You did some amazing work there, and I reiterate what another poster or two mentioned. You should sell these.....=D


----------



## shadowhero18

May i say that i read this forum from beginning to end without skipping a single post, Yes i may. and your work is truly superb my friend. before i saw this i was looking at ways how i could mod my HAF 932 (my avatar), and i've made the decision that the only way to do that to the max is to ditch it completely, sadly college is coming and i will not be permanent enough for me to do something like this.

NICE JOB ON ALL THE HARD WORK! IT MUST BE TOTALLY WORTH IT!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Truly superb work. I am picking up a Galant this week since my old corner desk just broke, and am salivating while thinking that this is what it can become. It is a pity that I just found this right now and was unable to watch it grow from concept to completion, but the finished product is truly a work of art. I don't think I would be wrong in assuming that the pictures don't quite do it justice.
> You did some amazing work there, and I reiterate what another poster or two mentioned. You should sell these.....=D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> May i say that i read this forum from beginning to end without skipping a single post, Yes i may. and your work is truly superb my friend. before i saw this i was looking at ways how i could mod my HAF 932 (my avatar), and i've made the decision that the only way to do that to the max is to ditch it completely, sadly college is coming and i will not be permanent enough for me to do something like this.
> NICE JOB ON ALL THE HARD WORK! IT MUST BE TOTALLY WORTH IT!


Thanks guys, appreciate the words









If at any time you are thinking of making a Desk build, just Pm me and i will give some important tips


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Kaxtos, any update on the other projects you had mentioned before?


The design for the desk build is finished, i just need my friend to confirm and give me the cash to start buying the wood and hardware accessories am going to need? So its all pending on him


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> The design for the desk build is finished, i just need my friend to confirm and give me the cash to start buying the wood and hardware accessories am going to need? So its all pending on him


I hate waiting on other people... Been waiting on my bro-in-law to loan me his Dremel for months so I can mod my CM SS.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> The design for the desk build is finished, i just need my friend to confirm and give me the cash to start buying the wood and hardware accessories am going to need? So its all pending on him


Tell you friend to hurry up we are dieing to see another one of your creations


----------



## hanningcordes

Do you think you can post a pic of what the inside of the desk looks like? I am going to do a project similar to this and I am trying to figure out how I should mount the hard drive bays on there.

Thanks!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Kaxtos !!!!!!!! Dude!!!!!! Felicia Day showed your desk mod on her Vlog !!!!!!!! Its 41 secs in!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y--eKkMYlM&feature=g-all-u

IMO to have Felicia Day show off your masterpeice is an Honor!!!! Granted she linked it to ikeahacker, but still that is awesome.


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> The design for the desk build is finished, i just need my friend to confirm and give me the cash to start buying the wood and hardware accessories am going to need? So its all pending on him


this is awesome!! maybe post some pictures of what the design is going to be or maybe start up a new thread dedicated to it and post a link!?!?


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Kaxtos !!!!!!!! Dude!!!!!! Felicia Day showed your desk mod on her Vlog !!!!!!!! Its 41 secs in!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y--eKkMYlM&feature=g-all-u
> IMO to have Felicia Day show off your masterpeice is an Honor!!!! Granted she linked it to ikeahacker, but still that is awesome.


WOWwwwww Slappy Mcgee, how did i miss that thanks so much for the posting it .......









How on earth did u find it ?????


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> this is awesome!! maybe post some pictures of what the design is going to be or maybe start up a new thread dedicated to it and post a link!?!?


Ofcourse am going to start another threat







and will update lots of photos









But i first want the green light from my friend before i start the post,,,, because it will be a shame if you see the design and never see it finished


----------



## King Kai

I really love your desk mod







been following since the beginning and I am really exited when I heard you were planning to make another desk









Very nice job on the last and gl on the next/comming builds







(already stoked LOL)


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> WOWwwwww Slappy Mcgee, how did i miss that thanks so much for the posting it .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did u find it ?????


I sub to Felicia's new channel on Youtube. Geek and Sundry. Been following her since I got hooked on "The Guild"


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanningcordes*
> 
> Do you think you can post a pic of what the inside of the desk looks like? I am going to do a project similar to this and I am trying to figure out how I should mount the hard drive bays on there.
> Thanks!!


Yea will update one later cos am formating my PC....small tip .........have your Hard drives or anything else that connect with sata cable within 1m distance.

Two reasons : First could not find cable more than 1 meter sata3 (am not saying u cant find but i didnt find in any shop i checked)
Second reason: Am not sure if its true, i just read it. That if you have sata cable more that 1 meter on your HDD it may give issues .. personally i have no opinion but thats what they say


----------



## thefarelkid

Kaxtos, How funny, I found out about your build through Felicia Day as well! I also wanted to ask how you designed your build. I know you used Sketchup, but were you flying blind when it came to component sizes, or did you find pre-built models to import from the 3D warehouse? I want to adapt some of your ideas into my own build, but I'm a bit n00b with wood working and don't want to spend hours on the design and then realize I can't fit the mobo where I wanted it, or their isn't clearance for the video card or whatever.


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefarelkid*
> 
> Kaxtos, How funny, I found out about your build through Felicia Day as well! I also wanted to ask how you designed your build. I know you used Sketchup, but were you flying blind when it came to component sizes, or did you find pre-built models to import from the 3D warehouse? I want to adapt some of your ideas into my own build, but I'm a bit n00b with wood working and don't want to spend hours on the design and then realize I can't fit the mobo where I wanted it, or their isn't clearance for the video card or whatever.


First off: Welcome to OCN

Second: i've read in several other work logs that there are models in the 3D warehouse or can be imported through it, i don't know exactly where they would be if they aren't in the warehouse, but i know they exist


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefarelkid*
> 
> Kaxtos, How funny, I found out about your build through Felicia Day as well! I also wanted to ask how you designed your build. I know you used Sketchup, but were you flying blind when it came to component sizes, or did you find pre-built models to import from the 3D warehouse? I want to adapt some of your ideas into my own build, but I'm a bit n00b with wood working and don't want to spend hours on the design and then realize I can't fit the mobo where I wanted it, or their isn't clearance for the video card or whatever.


In some cases i was going blind , because there was no need to have precise measurements . But in most cases it was precise.. because you cannot imagine the issues you will have if your not precise...

From experience, even if your precise, you will still have issue, but much less


----------



## thefarelkid

shadowhero18, thanks for welcoming me! I've searched the 3D Marketplace for things with moderate success. I've just always figured that it would be worth the expense for a company to make all of their products available so that people like us would be thinking about their products when building. It's almost like free advertising. But I suppose ours is a small demographic.

Kaxtos, Thanks for the insight. I think I will stick to the beginning design phase, and find someone to help me get more precise!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefarelkid*
> 
> Kaxtos, How funny, I found out about your build through Felicia Day as well! I also wanted to ask how you designed your build. I know you used Sketchup, but were you flying blind when it came to component sizes, or did you find pre-built models to import from the 3D warehouse? I want to adapt some of your ideas into my own build, but I'm a bit n00b with wood working and don't want to spend hours on the design and then realize I can't fit the mobo where I wanted it, or their isn't clearance for the video card or whatever.


Welcome aboard


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey Kaxtos, Thought you might enjoy this link.

Sata Cable testing


----------



## Jakeey802

Congrats on your build. You have inspired me to do one myself. lol








It is harder than it looks!!!!


----------



## k.3nny

this is SPARTAAA!!!

oh no its an awesome deskmod







!

I love the idea of using that IKEA desk







! verry good design and making of the desk!


----------



## Deepsouth1987

I have a question for you OP.

I really enjoyed reading and looking at your pictures on your thread.

My question is i am doing something similar and i am going to use a pixel glass to show off my computer inside desk
What kind of pixel glass did you use to be able to bend it? Was it Acrylic sheet glass or you had to custom order it bent?

Thanks!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> I have a question for you OP.
> I really enjoyed reading and looking at your pictures on your thread.
> My question is i am doing something similar and i am going to use a pixel glass to show off my computer inside desk
> What kind of pixel glass did you use to be able to bend it? Was it Acrylic sheet glass or you had to custom order it bent?
> Thanks!


He used Plexi Glass and used a heat gun to bend it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Jelly. I want this desk.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> He used Plexi Glass and used a heat gun to bend it.


So was it just regular plexiglass or was it a Acrylic plexiglass sheet? doesn't look to think on where he was trying to bend it.


----------



## Striknine

This is the best custom build I have ever seen!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> He used Plexi Glass and used a heat gun to bend it.


Exactly what Slappy Mcgee said


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Exactly what Slappy Mcgee said


Thanks! Awesome build


----------



## Trailboss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Yea will update one later cos am formating my PC....small tip .........have your Hard drives or anything else that connect with sata cable within 1m distance.
> Two reasons : First could not find cable more than 1 meter sata3 (am not saying u cant find but i didnt find in any shop i checked)
> Second reason: Am not sure if its true, i just read it. That if you have sata cable more that 1 meter on your HDD it may give issues .. personally i have no opinion but thats what they say


This is what I used. The shielding makes the difference. Hope this helps somebody.

6ft SATA Internal Shielded Cable (Type L to Type L) - Silver

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10226&cs_id=1022601&p_id=6264&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Wesleeptheylive

Kaxtos, congrats on the win. Would like to do something similar, but I'm wondering

1. Exactly how you routed your cables. I see two holes you drilled, so do they run under the desk, or do you have a false floor?
2. How exactly did you mount the 5.25 devices to the wood?

Thanks, and great work!


----------



## Wesleeptheylive

Also, how thick is the MDF and the Plexiglass? Is there a preferred thickness for plexiglass for sandetching? Thanks Again


----------



## Atomfix

I looked at the pics, and my waters broke


----------



## Kaxtos

1. Exactly how you routed your cables. I see two holes you drilled, so do they run under the desk, or do you have a false floor?
Yeap made two holes and passes all my cables under the table and made a false door, so cables are not visible.

2. How exactly did you mount the 5.25 devices to the wood?
You can buy mounts that screw on the desk, but i got plexi glass and shaped into an L shape, made holes and used it to mount the 5:25 ,also did the same for DVD and Hot swaps for hard drives


----------



## Tjorvi

Hey, new to the forum. Sorry if this has already been asked/posted but for me there are 57 pages to search through, but has a price or list of hardware been posted for this project? I would like to compare for what I have in mind, see which budget is cheaper (going with 8TB memory, 24GB RAM, triple 24" ultraslim LED monitors, windows 7 pro 64-bit, and an i7-3930k, liquid cooling)

depending on the cost of this threads' build, I would be willing to consider having this build made with my own hardware list


----------



## Kaxtos

I used my own hardware as well. The Desk cost me about 250 Euro Plus another 100 Euro for cables Fans ect


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Kaxtos - any update on your next project? I remember you had said you might be doing another project for a friend.


----------



## Kaxtos

Hi Slappy Mcgee,

The design was done months back, but he has no cash to proceed so its on hold.







so that sucks


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

yes that does. I have been waiting to see your next creation


----------



## tvm777

Hi, nice desk build!
i have 4 questions as i want to build something like yours
1.- Whats the distance between keyboard and your screens? *Height*
2.- Where did you bought that on off switchs?
3.- Can you post the real dimensions of your whole project?
4.- Whats your power supply? 650w? enought for powering all the stuff you have there?
thanks


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Hi, nice desk build!
> i have 4 questions as i want to build something like yours
> 1.- Whats the distance between keyboard and your screens? *Height*
> 2.- Where did you bought that on off switchs?
> 3.- Can you post the real dimensions of your whole project?
> 4.- Whats your power supply? 650w? enought for powering all the stuff you have there?
> thanks


Here is a post he put up with an image that has the dimensions drawn in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Dimensions of the desk for every1 that asked :
> 
> PS: am using 3 x 23 so the 24 will be just fine


----------



## DeMoNZA

very nice i want one


----------



## Ervin87

O...M...G, you my friend, have some serious skills. That's insane.


----------



## Kaxtos

Need a new project, am bored again


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Need a new project, am bored again


Same hardware, rebuilding in new desk? Or???


----------



## BRUTALMACHINE

Hello Kaxtos, im tryin to copy your project.... and...im sorry but I need your help lol...

can U please show me your cables system? I dont know how u connected HDs, frontal panels ext on PSU >.< HALP

PS: AWESOME WORK!!!


----------



## Kaxtos

Need totaly new idea..from scratch


----------



## King Kai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Need totaly new idea..from scratch


Nice







I already know that you will come up with something great! Are you planning to work on this new project soon and will it be another desk or something completely different? (that is if you know ofcourse







)


----------



## pjratl

This is just awesome I need a new computer desk never thought of building the computer into the desk till now.

My brain is spinning with ideas now


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Kai*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know that you will come up with something great! Are you planning to work on this new project soon and will it be another desk or something completely different? (that is if you know ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Have no idea what its going to be, i dont think its gonna be a desk , because i already did one (PS..Its working great, no problems from day1)

Got a few PCs in the house, maybe a new custom case (not buy a case and modify it, make the case ,, the old fashioned way, design it , and make it with raw materials)

EEE...thats the thought but am still not happy...not original enough


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Looking forward to a new build by you


----------



## tang19

Hi, epic mod congratz

I have this quick question, did you ever put some quality pictures of the wall mount¡ if you didnt could you do it please.

I bought this 27" inch LED IPS panel from LG IPS277L and i was like "ok every monitor has VESA" but this was not the case.
Do you think i could go to some workshop(since i dont have any skill at all with metal work) and make someone make me some kind of adapter like you did. Also do you think it will it work on this monitor since is a little bigger?
Here's an image of the back, theres only 2 holes in the bottom for the stand.


Thanks,


----------



## DueVendetta

To think that I have the same desk in White.
Really making me want to just rip this thing apart and turn it into something else.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Ok so i managed to Make my monitors vesa.......
> 1) Removed the stand and made 2 custom parts
> 
> 
> 2) The reason why its 2 pieces is because if it was 1 piece i wouldn't be able to screw the screws at the back.
> 
> 3)Going to paint the pieces black matt when finished
> 
> Will post some pics when i get them on the wall


Found this in one of my older posts...


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tang19*
> 
> Hi, epic mod congratz
> I have this quick question, did you ever put some quality pictures of the wall mount¡ if you didnt could you do it please.
> 
> I bought this 27" inch LED IPS panel from LG IPS277L and i was like "ok every monitor has VESA" but this was not the case.
> Do you think i could go to some workshop(since i dont have any skill at all with metal work) and make someone make me some kind of adapter like you did. Also do you think it will it work on this monitor since is a little bigger?
> Here's an image of the back, theres only 2 holes in the bottom for the stand.
> 
> Thanks,


Check post above, mine had something like 4 holes, i dont know if 2 will will hold the weight,, PS mine are 23" monitor and yours is 27 " ,,increase weight, so be sure it can hold the weight, so you dont damage the monitor


----------



## StayFrosty

MOTHER OF GOD.


























































I don't say this often, I'm extremely jealous!


----------



## Kaxtos

I THINK I GOT AN IDEA.......am running to my Sketch Board ...

I want something i can use, and not just make something just for the sake of making it....

What i currently need is a S H I T T Y PC to download torrents and share them to my house network... so i can watch movies at any location in the house....need to run low WATTS because its going to be on 24/7 till the day it explodes







lets hope not any time soon

S H I T T Y PC : Got many

Cool part,, want to make a wall mounted PC in my room, design will look like a Level 10 case

And connect the 2 PCs With a KVM switch or use a software called synergy so i use 1 keyboard and 1 mouse to control both PCS on the same monitors ...

Will feel like its one pc,,,,,no extra keyboards or mouse...and no need of extra monitors ,,both PCs will work the same monitors..

Sounds good??? or boring ??


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I THINK I GOT AN IDEA.......am running to my Sketch Board ...
> I want something i can use, and not just make something just for the sake of making it....
> What i currently need is a S H I T T Y PC to download torrents and share them to my house network... so i can watch movies at any location in the house....need to run low WATTS because its going to be on 24/7 till the day it explodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope not any time soon
> S H I T T Y PC : Got many
> Cool part,, want to make a wall mounted PC in my room, design will look like a Level 10 case
> And connect the 2 PCs With a KVM switch or use a software called synergy so i use 1 keyboard and 1 mouse to control both PCS on the same monitors ...
> Will feel like its one pc,,,,,no extra keyboards or mouse...and no need of extra monitors ,,both PCs will work the same monitors..
> Sounds good??? or boring ??


Sounds cool to me! And if it's even half as epic as your desk, it will be pretty sweet. Be sure to link us in here so we can follow the build if you decide to do it.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> I THINK I GOT AN IDEA.......Sounds good??? or boring ??


Well make a bookshelf with a PC integrated...

You can hang it at the wall and use it to store books on it









EDIT: Make it HR-Giger style or something









http://www.hrgiger.com

Or what I always wanted to build when I was a chils was this









Maybe it works rather well for overclocking


----------



## Papas

This has got to be one of my favorite builds. So nice looking.


----------



## poxxxy

Oh my god, what a build... puts my little ideas to shame but very inspiring. Great woodwork skills







.


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> This has got to be one of my favorite builds. So nice looking.


Thanks..just added 3x 27 " monitors...will update photos tomorrow


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

2 x 27" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaxtos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x 27" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


3 x27 going home in a bit , will take some shot...........

A bit big for my taste,,,, compare to my 3x22 .....but am getting use to them,,,,, its tiring while gaming , and need to decrease brightness if i dont want my eyes killing me


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> 3 x27 going home in a bit , will take some shot...........
> 
> A bit big for my taste,,,, compare to my 3x22 .....but am getting use to them,,,,, its tiring while gaming , and need to decrease brightness if i dont want my eyes killing me


LOL typo on my part, and even more.














Regarding Brightness, with a setup like that I bet you could pull up a beach scene put on some shades, and get a tan


----------



## RedneckMechanic

I know I'm a little behind the power curve, but I HAD to give you props for this kick ass desk. I am using your basic design to design one of my own to fit my needs and space requirements. If I have any questions, I know who to ask. Awesome work!


----------



## CaptainDoug

I'm doing something similar but will be building the whole desk from scratch. I gotta ask though, about how much space did you give yourself vertically? Like from the the top of the desk to the bottom of the interior compartment. It looks about 9"-9.5" as your 230mm fan fits quite snuggly. Is that correct? Also, if you were going to build the desk from the ground up(instead of rebuilding it) what would you include/exclude/change? Thanks so much. good luck with water cooling! ;D


----------



## tastegw

very damn nice work sir!


----------



## Kaxtos

I said i was going to update photos with the 3 x 27 " but i cant find my DSLR camera









So i took some nice crappy pics from my phone that suck big time

Will take some good pics when i find the camera


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Not sure if I said it before but I will say it now. I would kill to have your desk / setup


----------



## ilm121209

I saw that you said you bent the windows with a heat gun. I was just wondering if the windows just sit perfectly in there or if you cut a channel for them to sit in? Also, how did you mount the drive bays? I saw the holes cut but nothing about how you got them to stay in there. Thanks in advance. I'm planning on starting within the next few weeks.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

wow that thing is amazing good job dude


----------



## kingofcold

incredible


----------



## KaMiii

What support are you using for your 3 monitors?

Best Regards


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*


What router bit did you use to get this inlay?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> What router bit did you use to get this inlay?


Nevermind, Rabbet Router Bit. I stumbled across the term on a garage workshop build on Youtube.


----------



## MrSpiritous

Hi all,

I think this mod is really great and i'd like to make almost the same.
Does somebody have the references of these products please ?


----------



## willibj

Subbed to steal ideas ... even if only for dreams


----------



## kpssandhu1

can you ship it to me


----------



## Lux90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> Dimensions of the desk for every1 that asked :
> 
> 
> 
> PS: am using 3 x 23 so the 24 will be just fine


but the desk base is 160cm ?


----------



## Kaxtos

Hi Guys am back,

Am currently in the process of creating a new MOD, nothing like the PROJECT KAPROS (IKEA DESK).

> Will explain new concept below

Am moving to my new house and have no place for the desk, and don't have a gaming room







(((( cos my kid took my gaming room

*I will create a new post for the MOD when i get designs ready..and will post link here*

NEW CONCEPT

Because i don't have a gaming room , need to use the TV Room, but the only problem is the WIFE....she doesn't want to see the Computer or the 3x 27 Monitors when GUESTS are over for a visit.

So the whole concept is hiding the PC and the Monitors in the TV room furniture









James Bond Style, hidden panels, hidden monitors, hidden PC .

Am not talking about, opening a draw and the PC is in the draw, am talking about pressing a button and with hydraulics the monitors popping out of the furniture, cools James bold style







hahahaha

Found this picture online, its just so you can get an idea of the Monitors popping out of furniture



Anyways and a cool gaming chair, to blend in the TV room, wife will be happy



Not moving in the house till Christmas, so from now till then am doing the designs , and from January will start the actual work.


----------



## pez

I can dig it! Please link us to the new thread when you start so I can sub it!


----------



## CARKT

hola me gusto mucho pero que materiales usaste me gustaria saber


----------



## patriot1313

What is the part on the desk in-between the DVD players and the touch screen fan controler? There are 2 of them.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriot1313*
> 
> What is the part on the desk in-between the DVD players and the touch screen fan controler? There are 2 of them.


Lockable hot swap drive bays like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997016&cm_re=hot_swap_bay_lock-_-17-997-016-_-Product


----------



## Svnth

Really great desk mod totally love it and the fact its made from relatively simple parts is awesome i would love to make one but in my own way what are some resources for it i should be looking for? like idk sizes of stuff and so on?
Also I've never built a computer before is there some site or something on here that could help me or anyone willing to help me understand some of it? Anyways great desk mod love it ! if you want to do another one i have a sick idea for one XD hahaha


----------



## Yantor

Really great idea, i'm building one for myself if you don't mind.
Also, i made a sketchup project so i could organize the parts and show it to the joiner and see how much it will cost ( i don't have the tools to build it myself, nor friends with this tools either...

If the owner allow me, i could upload the SketchUp file so the others can build one for themselves as well.

Thanks for the idea m8 =)


----------



## troglos

Can anyone tell me all the material list for this mod?

Thanks to all

Awesom mod


----------



## Ceadderman

IKEA desk, MDF, plexi and the usual adhesives, paints and sealants.









~Ceadder


----------



## troglos

thanks, and the electronic parts ?


----------



## gigatiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaxtos*
> 
> LATEST UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't Added the Leds on the Plexi Glass so you cant really see the SandBlasting in the Dark.. should be done by the weekend.....
> PS..All lights can be turned on/off by the Pilot switches
> 
> Quick pic from my phone, with the wall mounts :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention.......
> 
> The Lighting you see above in the red circles was custom made with Electricians pipes ..... made holes with drill and painted black.
> 
> 
> 
> Older PIcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got inspired by many talented users that inserted their PC in their Desk so i came up with the easiest and most fisible one that i could do, trust me its much harder than it looks. I have posted another post about a month ago with another idea i had but it was much much harder, impossible to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i came up with the below idea that i have already started.
> 
> IKEA GALANT BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> IKEA GALANT AFTER:
> 
> 
> A few parts that have arrived yesterday:
> 
> 3x Spectre Pro Led 230mm
> 
> 
> Buttons for Power on/off ect and red cable sleeving
> 
> 
> Touch Monitor
> 
> 
> LOG PICTURES:
> 
> DAY1
> 
> Old case i had, using it to mount the Motherboard on.
> 
> 
> Case after cutting it to pieces , Motherboard Mounting , DVD-ROM Cases, Touch screen Case
> 
> 
> Cut the first circle for the Fans
> 
> 
> Cutting a mold to get the curve of the desk, so not to make a mistake while cutting the actual MDF wood.
> 
> 
> Bottom desk part plus part of the top
> 
> 
> FEW CHANGES 23/1/2012
> 
> 
> 
> Change 1: Add the bellow Hot Swap Trays were i added the red circle on the picture
> 2x 3.5 HDD
> 2x 2.5 SSD HDD
> 
> Change 2: the Left side corner was going to be done by wood, but changed it to plexi glass
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 2
> 
> Making the holes for Motherboard, PSU, DVD-ROM, Touch Screen and Hotswap HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem that not much work was done on day 2 but there was lots of measurements that took lots of time and precise cutting.
> 
> Will work on it in the afternoon again, should be able to upload a complete picture of the desk by tonight (not painted of course and no plexi glass) but you will be able to get an idea of what the desk will look like when complete
> 
> DAY 3
> 
> Assembling parts of the desk, still lots of pieced not completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Checking if fans fit in desk (Lol i would like to hope so after all that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Cutting the Wood were the buttons , DVD-ROMs, Touch Screen and HDD Hot swaps are going to be inserted.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to rest for a few days, maybe ill work on it in the weekend but don't know yet
> 
> DAY 4
> 
> Fitting all the stuff on front panel. (Misplaced two buttons so it missing two buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up the desk for a millionth time, trying to get everything straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carving the MDF wood so we can fit the Plexi Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placing the plexi glass in the MDF Wood, the protective sticker is still on the Plexi Glass that's why it looks fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture taken before finishing
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to sand all the desk down, Primer it and start painting. Should be done in a couple of days..
> 
> SANDING
> 
> Managed to complete the sanding of the desk , but had no time to start primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my main concerns was access to the inside of the desk if i needed to fix something..so as you can see in the picture below i screwed some pieces of wood in certain areas, holding the top part of desk so it cant move out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the primer, but had no time to start ..maybe tomorrow if am lucky
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 5 (PRIMER)
> 
> So i managed to finish the primer today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to come ....
> 
> Sand down the Primer so its ready for paint
> and hopefully finish the paint this week.... and start putting everything in the desk...
> 
> DAY 6...SANDING PRIMER
> 
> Finished the Sanding today, hope i can start painting tomorrow if the weather is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because my paint is polyurethane paint and shouldn't paint if there is humidity,, and guess what ? for the last week the weather is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no day of sun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the weather is good tomorrow and i have the chance to paint i will upload pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 7 PAINTING PART 1
> 
> So the Weather was GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and managed to paint the one side of the desk ...going to paint the other side tomorrow morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all goes well i should have the desk in my room by Sunday....will take pics with DSLR for good quality image because all the pics till now were taken from my phone.
> 
> SETTING UP THE DESK IN MY ROOM
> 
> Will update more pics ,, its just that i promised would update last night some pictures but was too tired ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update pics where i sleeved all that mess of cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some quick pics from my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other pics....
> 
> Haven't finished yet still need to do many things yet,,but here are 2 pics i just took..hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand Blasting on Plexi_Glass


you are crazy, this is an excellent work, bravo, bravo, bravo,


----------



## Ceadderman

Really? You couldn't spoiler tag *any* of those pics?









I think you killed my phone. S4 is spoked to be resilient. Guess you owe me an S5.









...j/k. In the future however it's good form to Spoiler tag multiple pics but one or two. Us peeps on phones get lagged sometin turrible otherwise.









~Ceadder


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really? You couldn't spoiler tag *any* of those pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you killed my phone. S4 is spoked to be resilient. Guess you owe me an S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...j/k. In the future however it's good form to Spoiler tag multiple pics but one or two. Us peeps on phones get lagged sometin turrible otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Nice update, and my Windows Phone 10 handled it completely fine in Project Spartan


----------



## gigatiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really? You couldn't spoiler tag *any* of those pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you killed my phone. S4 is spoked to be resilient. Guess you owe me an S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...j/k. In the future however it's good form to Spoiler tag multiple pics but one or two. Us peeps on phones get lagged sometin turrible otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


sorry about that, but i dont know hot to make spoiler, sorry for the trouble that i caused you in your mobile


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigatiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really? You couldn't spoiler tag *any* of those pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you killed my phone. S4 is spoked to be resilient. Guess you owe me an S5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...j/k. In the future however it's good form to Spoiler tag multiple pics but one or two. Us peeps on phones get lagged sometin turrible otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that, but i dont know hot to make spoiler, sorry for the trouble that i caused you in your mobile
Click to expand...

Left Bracket+Spoiler+Right bracket.

To end the code...

[/Spoiler]

That's it, you now know how to Spoiler Tag. Just make sure to start before [IMaG] or [qoute] and follow the last one with the backslash Spoiler.









~Ceadder


----------



## gigatiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Left Bracket+Spoiler+Right bracket.
> 
> To end the code...
> 
> [/Spoiler]
> 
> That's it, you now know how to Spoiler Tag. Just make sure to start before [IMaG] or [qoute] and follow the last one with the backslash Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


now ive got it, thank you caedar, in mew here and every min of the day i expand my knowledge









have a nice day


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update, and my Windows Phone 10 handled it completely fine in Project Spartan


I didn't use Project Spartan, (I'm gonna have to look that one up, no idea what that is) but my Note 4 on AT&T handled it quite nicely too







, it was just a real pain to have to swipe so long to get to the bottom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigatiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that, but i dont know hot to make spoiler, sorry for the trouble that i caused you in your mobile


Mind Blow in 3........2........1.......:
You can actually go back and edit your previous posts too.















Sorry I just thought it was really funny to put that buttkick smiley in there cause it's like saying go back and edit that post now.







FTR, jk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Left Bracket+Spoiler+Right bracket.
> 
> To end the code...
> 
> [/ Spoiler]
> 
> That's it, you now know how to Spoiler Tag. Just make sure to start before [IMaG] or [qoute] and follow the last one with the backslash Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I like to add the spoiler in between the quotes so the username still shows up.









Otherwise it looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Left Bracket+Spoiler+Right bracket.
> 
> To end the code...
> 
> [/ Spoiler]
> 
> That's it, you now know how to Spoiler Tag. Just make sure to start before [IMaG] or [qoute] and follow the last one with the backslash Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder






I am officially the quote/spoiler king now! #likeaboss #gg
When did this become a quote/slash spoiler tutorial/competition thread.


----------



## Ceadderman

It didn't it's just a few posts.









This desk mod is so badazz that I am sure someone else will happen along and not add spoilers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Malazak

Hi, Can you give me the measurements of the boards?


----------



## pospech11

Thanks for the inspiration. I will build a similar PC desk.


----------



## Kaxtos

Wow, haven't visited the website in like 7 years from the time i created the desk. 
Sold the desk some years back.

Have created another desk that is more suitable for my age ,getting older 

New Thread can be found here --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...21370-project-kapros-reborn.html#post27869090


----------

